# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Κεφαλληνία [Kefallinia, Express Paros, Zahara]

## Captain_Nionios

Εψαξα πολυ αλλα δεν βρηκα κανενα thread για το βαπορι.Νομιζω οτι ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να του αφιερωσουμε αυτο το thread γιατι υπηρξε ενα απο τα πιο σημαντικα και ιστορικα βαπορια της ακτοπλοιας μας.Κατασκευαστηκε στη χωρα μας το 1965 και ειχε μηκος:82 μ. ,πλατος:11,15 μ. και βυθισμα:3,04 μ. ταξιδευε με 15 κομβους και κινουταν απο μηχανες ιπποδυναμης 3943 ιππων.Μετεφερε 600 επιβατες και 70 αυτοκινητα.Εκανε τη διαδρομη Πατρα-Σαμη σε περιπου 3,5 ωρες και εξυπηρετησε τη γραμμη απο τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 60' μεχρι τις αρχες της δεκετιας του 90'.Στο ενδιαμεσο εκανε νομιζω και δρομολογιο μεχρι Παξους,αλλα επειδη τοτε δεν ειχα γεννηθει περιμενω τα πολυ χρησιμα φωτα των πιο παλιων...Το 1993 πωληθηκε στην Καταπολιανη ΑΕ που το εβαλε σε ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια και μετονομαστηκε σε Εξπρες Παρος και το 1999 πουληθηκε στην Τανζανια για να μετονομαστει σε Ζαχαρα.Δυστυχως εδω και χρονια βρισκεται στο Νταρ Ες Σαλαμ προσαραγμενο και σχεδον κατεστραμενο απο το πλιατσικο...Να και καποιες φωτογραφιες του βαποριου απο το Σουηδο...

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/kefallinia_1965_b_3.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/kefallinia_1965_b_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/express_paros_1965_b_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/zahara_1965_b_2.htm

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφο σκαρί. Με τις περατζάδες του, τα μπαλκόνια του. Η χαρά του καραβολάτρη.

Κρίμα.  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

> Δυστυχως εδω και χρονια βρισκεται στο Νταρ Ες Σαλαμ προσαραγμενο και σχεδον κατεστραμενο απο το πλιατσικο...


Oι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες του απο την Τανζανία, έδειχναν οτι είχε γίνει προετοιμασία για να το βυθίσουν ως τεχνητό ύφαλο/ατρακσιόν για δύτες.

Από τότε έχουν περάσει χρόνια άρα μάλλον ήδη βρίσκεται στο βυθό του Ινδικού.

----------


## nautikos

Μπορει να υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να εχει βυθιστει σαν μερος για καταδυσεις, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει διαλυθει, σχεδον επιτοπου, εκει που ειχε προσαραξει. Τον _Αυγουστο του 2005_ οι αρχες του λιμανιου του _Dar Es Salaam_ πηραν την οριστικη αποφαση της διαλυσης και απομακρυνσης του πλοιου απο την περιοχη ευθυνης της. Παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το πλοιο δεν βρισκεται πια στη γνωριμη θεση οοπου ειχε προσαραξει... :Sad: 

zah.jpg

----------


## J.B

ΚΑΘΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ,ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΣΑΜΗ-ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.ΑΓΟΝΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΓΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## nautikos

Δεν ειναι κριμα και αδικο να παει αδοξα μια τετοια ωραια γεφυρα και οι μονοι επιβατες να ειναι οι καρακαξες:mrgreen:?

kef.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kρίμα, όπως κρίμα ήταν που έφυγαν για πάντα το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ. 
Καράβια με μεγάλη ιστορία και απίστευτη προσφορά στην ανάπτυξη αυτού του τόπου.

----------


## a.molos

Πριν πολλά χρονια πρωινή αναχώρηση από Ιθάκη.

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ξερω ποσο παλια ειναι η φωτογραφια αλλα απο το earth google φαινεται οτι το μισοδιελυσαν επιτοπου γιατι υπαρχουν κομματια του στο σημειο που προσαραξε. υπαρχει και αλλη φωτογραφια ενθετη οταν ηταν ακεραιο τραβηγμενη απο την ακτη.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε a.molos η φωτογραφια σου ειναι εξαιρετικη.Επειδη εχει και τα σινιαλα στις μπαντες ποτε περιπου ειναι τραβηγμενη;

----------


## a.molos

Καλοκαίρι του 1991 η 1992.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το καλοκαιρι του 1992 ηταν στη γραμμη το Επτανησος,δεν ξερω αν εκανε δρομολογια και το Κεφαλληνια.

----------


## Haddock

Το λιμάνι της Πάρου με το Κεφαλληνία ως Πάρος Εξπρές. Κρίμα ένα τέτοιο σκαρί να φύγει έτσι. Οι φωτογραφίες τουλάχιστον μας θυμίζουν ότι τέτοια ποστάλια, ακούραστοι εργάτες, έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη θέση στην καρδιά μας.

Copyright - Πήγη

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα φίλε Paroskayak.. Κάθε πρωί μας αφήνεις μια ομορφιά και φεύγεις.... :Very Happy: .

----------


## polykas

Aφιερωμένη στον *Captain Nionio.*

----------


## Haddock

Για τον Κάπτα Νιόνιο, το Κεφαλληνία ως Εξπρές Πάρος στο λιμάνι της Πάρου

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και τους εχω ευχαριστησει παρα πολλες φορες για αλλες φωτογραφιες τους δεν τους εχω ευχαριστησει εδω για τις δυο υπεροχες αφιερωσεις που μου εκαναν.*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* παρα πολυ Γιωργο και Νικο.Μιας που εκανα δημοσιευση στο θεμα δεν θα ηταν καλο να δωσουμε λιγο ακομα χρωμα απο το Κεφαλληνια στις σελιδες του thread;Φιλε Ναξος πως και δεν εχεις σχολιασει τιποτα για το εξαιρετικο αυτο βαπορακι;Αφου το εζησες και απο κοντα στα ενδοκυκλαδικα...

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι οι Επτανήσιοι φίλοι πρέπει να το τιμήσουν με τις αναμνήσεις και τις εμπειρίες τους. Ταξίδεψε στις Κυκλάδες μεν, αλλά η ιστορία του, δε, έχει γραφτεί στο Ιόνιο. Ως θαυμαστής του κ. Μεσσήνη, για το ναυπηγικό του έργο, το Κεφαλληνία ανήκει μαζί με το Έλλη στα πλοία που αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## Django

Για τους φίλους Roi Baudoin, ParosKayak και φυσικά για όποιον άλλον το αισθάνεται. Ως Express Paros με μπουνάτσα αλλά κακή ορατότητα φεύγονας από Σύρο.

----------


## Haddock

Ψάχνοντας, όλο και κάτι ξετρυπώνουμε :-) Τελικά, βρήκα το travel log από τα 90ς, και έχω ταξιδέψει με το Εξπρές Πάρος, πρώην Κεφαλληνία. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχα ταξιδέψει με το Έλλη για Δονούσα, αλλά τελικά ήταν το θρυλικό σκαρί από το Ιόνιο. Django, ανταπέδωσα τα πυρά από το παρελθόν :razz:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Το συγκεκριμένο το θυμάμαι ένα καλοκαίρι να μπαίνει στην Νάξο (92 πρέπει να ήταν, κάπου εκεί γύρω) πρέπει να έκανε ενδοκυκλαδικά ως Εξπρές Πάρος (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με παίδες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) είχε καιρό αρκετό εκείνη την μέρα 8άρι σίγουρα (α ρε μελτέμια αθάνατα :lol: ) και έλεγα Παναγία μου δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι μέσα σε αυτό με τίποτα αυτή την στιγμή......πιστέυω μπορείτε να καταλάβεται πως το κουνούσε......αλλά ήταν πανέμορφο σκαρί........

----------


## Νάξος

Χαιρετώ όλους τους φίλους και νοσταλγούς του Κεφαλληνία. Φίλε Νιόνιο, λόγω πίεσης χρόνου δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω όλα τα άρθρα στο φόρουμ. Γι' αυτό δεν σχολίασα αυτό το κουκλί που ακούει στο όνομα «Κεφαλληνία». Το βαπόρι αυτό και το Έλλη ήταν τα αγαπημένα μου «μικρά» μαζύ με το Λήμνος. Κι όταν λέω μικρά αναφέρομαι σε βαπόρια κάτω από 80-85 m. To Κεφαλληνία δυστυχώς δεν το έζησα πολύ και δυστυχώς δεν το ταξίδεψα, ούτε και το Έλλη. Όταν ήταν στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω μαζύ του. Δυστυχώς στις λίγες φορές που χρειάστηκε να κάνω ενδοκυκλαδικό ταξείδι, λόγω συγκυριών ταξίδευα με τα «μεγάλα» ή τα μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια της γραμμής της Παροναξίας και της Συροτηνομυκονίας.

Φίλε Νιόνιο στα χρόνια της αθωότητας δεν είχαμε ούτε φωτογραφικές μηχανές, ούτε βιντεοκάμερες ανά χείρας να φωτογραφίζουμε τους βάπορες όποτε μας καπνίζει. Τώρα που τα μεγαπίκσελ είναι βολικά και η τεχνολογία μας σπρώχνει με ούριο άνεμο η ξενέρα με τα μπαούλα δίνει και παίρνει. Γι' αυτό φιλαράκι μου θα με βρείς εδώ μέσα, στα παληά καλά σκαριά που φύγανε ή στα λίγα παληά που ταξιδεύουν ακόμα (Ιονίς, Πρωτέας...) ή χαροπαλεύουν (Λήμνος, Αργοστόλι, κλπ)

Πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να ανοίκσουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα στο φόρουμ με αντικείμενο τα ελληνικά επιβατικά οχηματαγωγά της ακτοπλοΐας των ελληνικών θαλασσών. Το Κεφαλληνία και το Έλλη ήταν τα πρώτα οχηματαγωγά κλειστού τύπου ελληνικής κατασκευής και τεχνογνωσίας (αν δεν απατώμαι) και οι γενάρχες μιας ολόκληρης ναυπηγικής σχολής. Αναμφίβολα υπήρχαν και άσχημα ελληνικά σκαριά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι ήταν λίγα. Σε λίγες γραμμές αναφέρω επιγραμματικά τους εξής βάπορες: Κεφαλληνία, Έλλη, Ιόνιον, Πάρος, Κυκλάδες, Πρωτέας, Οινούσσαι, Χρυσή ¶μμος (το καλό), Κασταλία, Νάξος, Λήμνος, Ιονίς, Ζάκυνθος, Σαντορίνη, Αργοστόλι... Δεν ήταν τελικά λίγα.

Τί καμπυλάτο βαπόρι... Περατζάδες, κόντρα γέφυρα από άλλο πλανήτη. Και πολύ γλυκειές καμπύλες. Στρωτές σαν παραδοσιακού καϊκιού...

----------


## vinman

Σπάνια Καρτ-ποστάλ δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή...
Το Κεφαλληνία στο λιμάνι της Σάμης την δεκαετία του '60...
Αφιερωμένη στον καλό μας φίλο Captain_Nionios!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16231

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Μανο δεν υπαρχουν λογια.Μια εξαιρετικα σπανια φωτογραφια.Σε υπερ-ευχαριστω και για αυτην αλλα και για οσα με τοση διαθεση εχεις μοιραστει μαζι μας.Να εισαι παντα καλα.

----------


## vinman

Και κάτι ακόμα για τον φίλο μας τον Captain Nionios!!
Κολάζ του πλοίου ως Εξπρές Πάρος που είχα φτιάξει πρίν απο αρκετά χρόνια!!
Να το αφιερώσω επίσης σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες που σε αυτήν την ενότητα με τα ιστορικά μας χαρίζουν καθημερινά μοναδικές στιγμές!!!



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16871

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16872


(φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Haddock

Α vinman, δεν θα τα πάμε καλά... δεν προλάβαμε να χωνέψουμε το ορεκτικό και θα μας κάτσει στο λαιμό το κυρίως πιάτο... Ο Χρήστος Μεσσήνης μας έδωσε πραγματικά κομψοτεχνήματα!

ΥΓ. Οι περατζάδες του Κεφαλληνία ήταν παρόμοιοι με του Έλλη. Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε καραβολατρική ηδονή πάνω στην ξύλινη κουβέρτα και με μπότζι...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανωλη τα χαπια, ενα ασθενοφορο αυτη τη στιγμη.Εισαι καταπληκτικος ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ.Εξαιρετικες.

----------


## Νάξος

Τί όμορφες φωτογραφίες! Τί κουβερτωμένες περατζάδες, τι καμπυλάτες γέφυρες... Το πρώτο ελληνικό κλειστό εγ/ογ ήταν πανέμορφο . Με 16 μιλάκια υπηρεσιακή τί παραπάνω να ζητήσει κανείς για ενδοκυκλαδικά; Ένας μικρός άρχοντας είναι αυτό το πλοίο. Ένας μικρός παράδεισος. Όσο για το κούνημα, εντάξει, τί μπορούμε να περιμένουμε από ένα μικρό πλοίο; Δεν έχει όμως και κάθε μέρα 8 μποφώρ. Με ένα 6-7 αράκι την πάλευε το μικρό θηρίο. Γιατί να καταλήξει στα αζήτητα;

Μάνο μας έχεις τρελάνει απόπσε.

----------


## vinman

Χαίρομαι που μπορώ και μοιράζομαι ότι έχω μαζέψει τόσα χρόνια *με ανθρώπους εκπληκτικούς όπως είστε εσείς!!*
Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του λίγο πρίν μας αποχαιρετήσει για Τανζανία...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16880

(σκαναρισμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ποσες βομβες εχουν πεσει σημερα;Δεν παει αλλο.Μια φωτογραφια του Επτανησος λειπει και παω νοσοκομειο.Μανο σε ευχαριστουμε αλλα αυτος  ο *εκπληκτικος ανθρωπος* μαλλον εισαι εσυ.

----------


## Haddock

Vinman, μήπως η λεζάντα αναφέρει την τοποθεσία της φωτογραφίας; 

Για όσους δεν το έχουν παρατηρήσει ή δεν το γνωρίζουν, το Κεφαλληνία δεν είχε τσιμινιέρες. Οι εξατμίσεις βρίσκονταν πρύμα, σε κάθε μπάντα, μισό μέτρο περίπου πάνω από την ίσαλο.

ΥΓ. Θα το λιώσεις το σκάνερ απόψε

----------


## vinman

> Vinman, μήπως η λεζάντα αναφέρει την τοποθεσία της φωτογραφίας; 
> 
> Για όσους δεν το έχουν παρατηρήσει ή δεν το γνωρίζουν, το Κεφαλληνία δεν είχε τσιμινιέρες. Οι εξατμίσεις βρίσκονταν πρύμα, σε κάθε μπάντα, μισό μέτρο περίπου πάνω από την ίσαλο.
> 
> ΥΓ. Θα το λιώσεις το σκάνερ απόψε


Φίλε μου Νίκο δυστυχώς δεν έγραφε απο που είναι η φωτογραφία!!
Όσο για το σκάνερ,αντέχει!!
Είναι καλά τεσταρισμένο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

1977 στη Ραφήνα,και το Κεφαλληνία αποπλέει με πλοίαρχο τον Χριστόφορο Κοτσαμπά για ¶νδρο-Μύκονο!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Captain nionios,Roi Baudoin,Polykas,
Paroskayak,Νάξος,Αρης,Leo,και σε όλους τους ''επιβάτες'' του Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18140


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Appia_1978

Να ρωτήσω κάτι παιδιά;

Το Κεφαλληνία στην άνω εικόνα ταξιδεύει για το Στρίντζη ή όχι; 
Και κάτι άλλο - τα πλοία του Στρίντζη ταξίδευαν στην αρχή λευκά;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε appia 1978 ως ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ταξίδεψε μόνο για το Στρίντζη. 

Καλή η παρατήρηση του για τα χρώματα των πλοίων του... δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει. 
Μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω πως τα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ και ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ταξίδευαν λευκά. Ίσως το μπλε χρώμα να καθιερώθηκε με τον ερχομό του ΑΙΝΟΣ;

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Ellinis.

Το ¶γιος Γεράσιμος ταξίδεψε όμως και αυτό μετά μπλε επί Στρίντζη ή κάνω λάθος και δεν πρόλαβε;

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν το έχω δει μπλέ επι Στρίντζη, ίσως δεν πρόλαβε την αλλαγή χρωμάτων.

----------


## Haddock

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ας *θυμηθούμε* τι εστί θαλασσινό ταξίδι με το ιστορικό Εξπρές Πάρος. Προμηθευόμαστε με εισιτήρια της Καταπολιανής Ν.Ε. Αποπλέουμε από τη Θήρα με προορισμό την Πάρο.  Όπως έλεγε και ο ποιτής &#171;μέσα στην ρέμβην έτσι θα οραματισθώ&#187; την καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης και το Σίφνος Εξπρές να αποπλέει. Κροσάρουμε το Απόλλων Εξπρές 2 και ακολουθεί πανδαισία εικόνων από το πρώτο κλειστό φέρρυ της Ελλάδας.

Απολαμβάνουμε πλάνα από το όμορφο σκαρί όπως τα καταστρώματα, τους αλουέδες, τη γέφυρα, και την πλώρη του. Οι μπύρες, το τάβλι, τα βιβλία, και το κέφι δεν απουσιάζουν από το καλοκαιρινό ταξίδι μας. Προσέξτε τον ταξιδιώτη που έχει ξαπλώσει φαρδύς πλατύς πάνω στην ξύλινη κουβέρτα της πλώρης. Καταπλέουμε στην Παροικιά, και ετοιμαζόμαστε για απόβιβαση στην Πάρο. Ακολουθεί φόρτωση για άμεσο απόπλου.

Αφιερωμένο στους Επτανήσιους φίλους και σε όλους τους συνταξιδευτές της ιστορικής ακτοπλοΐας. (επιλέξτε watch in high quality).

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό βίντεο!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που μας το υπόδειξες  :Smile:

----------


## Haddock

Το βίντεο παρ' όλο που είναι από VHS έχει σχετικά καλή ανάλυση. Επίσης, έδωσα την πρέπουσα προσοχή, με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου, για τη μεταφορά της σε avi. Δυστυχώς το Youtube πετσοκόβει την ανάλυση στα βίντεο, οπότε, όποιο μέλος επιθυμεί το κλιπ σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση, μπορεί να μου στείλει pm.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ας *θυμηθούμε* τι εστί θαλασσινό ταξίδι με το ιστορικό Εξπρές Πάρος. Προμηθευόμαστε με εισιτήρια της Καταπολιανής Ν.Ε. Αποπλέουμε από τη Θήρα με προορισμό την Πάρο. Όπως έλεγε και ο ποιτής «μέσα στην ρέμβην έτσι θα οραματισθώ» την καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης και το Σίφνος Εξπρές να αποπλέει. Κροσάρουμε το Απόλλων Εξπρές 2 και ακολουθεί πανδαισία εικόνων από το πρώτο κλειστό φέρρυ της Ελλάδας.
> 
> Απολαμβάνουμε πλάνα από το όμορφο σκαρί όπως τα καταστρώματα, τους αλουέδες, τη γέφυρα, και την πλώρη του. Οι μπύρες, το τάβλι, τα βιβλία, και το κέφι δεν απουσιάζουν από το καλοκαιρινό ταξίδι μας. Προσέξτε τον ταξιδιώτη που έχει ξαπλώσει φαρδύς πλατύς πάνω στην ξύλινη κουβέρτα της πλώρης. Καταπλέουμε στην Παροικιά, και ετοιμαζόμαστε για απόβιβαση στην Πάρο. Ακολουθεί φόρτωση για άμεσο απόπλου.
> 
> Αφιερωμένο στους Επτανήσιους φίλους και σε όλους τους συνταξιδευτές της ιστορικής ακτοπλοΐας. (επιλέξτε watch in high quality).


Πραγματικά ωραίο βίντεο Νικόλα! Παρατήρησα ότι και το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης ήταν με ξύλο, πράμα πολύ σπάνιο .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ας *θυμηθούμε* τι εστί θαλασσινό ταξίδι με το ιστορικό Εξπρές Πάρος. Προμηθευόμαστε με εισιτήρια της Καταπολιανής Ν.Ε. Αποπλέουμε από τη Θήρα με προορισμό την Πάρο.  Όπως έλεγε και ο ποιτής «μέσα στην ρέμβην έτσι θα οραματισθώ» την καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης και το Σίφνος Εξπρές να αποπλέει. Κροσάρουμε το Απόλλων Εξπρές 2 και ακολουθεί πανδαισία εικόνων από το πρώτο κλειστό φέρρυ της Ελλάδας.
> 
> Απολαμβάνουμε πλάνα από το όμορφο σκαρί όπως τα καταστρώματα, τους αλουέδες, τη γέφυρα, και την πλώρη του. Οι μπύρες, το τάβλι, τα βιβλία, και το κέφι δεν απουσιάζουν από το καλοκαιρινό ταξίδι μας. Προσέξτε τον ταξιδιώτη που έχει ξαπλώσει φαρδύς πλατύς πάνω στην ξύλινη κουβέρτα της πλώρης. Καταπλέουμε στην Παροικιά, και ετοιμαζόμαστε για απόβιβαση στην Πάρο. Ακολουθεί φόρτωση για άμεσο απόπλου.
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμένο στους Επτανήσιους φίλους και σε όλους τους συνταξιδευτές της ιστορικής ακτοπλοΐας. (επιλέξτε watch in high quality).


Νικο ελειπα και δεν το ειχα δει.Αγορι μου το μονο που εχω να σου γραψω ειναι. *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* . Ειναι *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ*, με συγκινεις, με ταξιδευεις,με κανεις να νοσταλγω και μας δειχνεις πως ηταν το πραγματικο ταξιδι.Ειναι *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ* δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω.

----------


## vinman

Captain Nionio,το Εξπρές Πάρος καταπλέει στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου,το καλοκαίρι του 1994!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε σένα και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους της ενότητας των Ιστορικών!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19277

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μου αφιερωνεις στο Εξπρες Αθηνα και στο Κεφαλληνια την ιδια ωρα που μου αφιερωνει ο Αντωνης στο θεμα του Θιακι... Καλοι μου φιλοι εχει πεσει συρμα να με τρελανετε αποψε; Μανωλη θα στα ξεπληρωσω ολα αυτα, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση...

----------


## Haddock

Ωραια φωτογραφια απο τις σπάνιες. Σκέτη τορπίλη...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε nionio, το *Εξπρές Πάρος* φωτογραφημένο τον Ιουνιο του 1998 στην Σαντορίνη..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα Γιωργο και να σου πω μου αρεσει περισσοτερο που η φωτογραφια ειναι απο αποσταση. Πολυ απλα γιατι σε βαζει στη θεση του ανθρωπου που την τραβηξε. Στην Οια λοιπον εν ετει 1998 απολαμβανουμε το Κεφαλληνια (με αυτο το ονομα αγαπηθηκε) να προχωρα ακουραστα, καραβολατρικα, κεφατα και *ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΑ* προς το λιμανι του Αθηνιου. Να σαι καλα και παλι.

----------


## giorgos....

να σκεφτείς φίλε nionio οτι αυτή τη φωτογραφία την τράβηξα σε ηληκία 15 ετών.. το θυμάμαι πολύ λίγο γιατί δεν είχα ταξιδέψει ποτέ μαζί του..

----------


## seaways_lover

.....με έχεις ταξιδέψει στην πατρίδα της καταγωγής μου 15 χρόνια. Θυμάμαι σαν να 'τανε τώρα την οικογένεια μου να ετοιμάζεται για το νησί και στο μυαλό όλων μας ήσουν εσύ! ΣΆ αγαπούσαμε, σε λατρεύαμε. ΣΆ αγαπούσα, σε λάτρευα. Γιατί έφυγες; Γιατί πήγες στο Αιγαίο; Τι κάνεις στην Τανζανία; Το Ιόνιο είναι η θάλασσα σου. Το Ιόνιο είναι το σπίτι σου. Για το Ιόνιο σε έφτιαξαν!!! Έλα πίσω!!! Έλα να με πας στο νησί που ΅χεις τΆ όνομά του. Φανταζόμουν πως δούλευες ακόμα, ακούραστο, όμορφο, φινετσάτο, καμαρωτό να σχίζεις τα ελληνικά νερά. Τρόμαξα όταν σε είδα σΆ αυτήν την κατάσταση στην Τανζανία. Μα στην Τανζανία; Διάβαζα και ξαναδιάβαζα και δεν πίστευα σΆ αυτά που διάβαζα. Φρίκη! Και απερίγραπτη θλίψη. Ελάτε, αν μπορούμε, να κάνουμε κάτι για αυτό τον Ηρώα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας.
Ας έλθει τουλάχιστον στον Κόλπο των Θαυμάτων. Να το βλέπουμε. Όλοι μας. Όχι εκεί, ξεχασμένο! Μαζί με το «ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ EXPRESS» και το «MEDITERRANEAN SKY» ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να έρθει και το «ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ» πίσω στα δικά μας νερά.
Ποτέ δεν θα σε ξεχάσω. Ποτέ δεν θα πάψω να σε λατρεύω. Έχουμε σχεδόν την ιδία ηλικία. Με ταξίδεψες μωρό, όταν μωρό ήσουν και συ! Εγώ είμαι ακόμα εδώ! Γιατί όχι κι εσύ; Έλα πίσω…

Γιώργος Μην. Αντζουλάτος, Πάτρα

ΥΓ. Ζήτω συγγνώμη από τους φίλους του «Ναυτιλία» αν ακούγομαι μελοδραματικός, αλλά το παραπάνω κείμενο εκφράζει απόλυτα τα συναισθήματα μου για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Σας ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση σας.

kefallinia1.jpg

kefallinia2.jpg

kefallinia3.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Τόσο τραγικά αλλά και αληθινά ...  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Και να μην έχει ταξιδέψει ποτέ κανείς με το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ, και να μην το έχει δει μπροστά του, θα καταλάβει απόλυτα όσα γράφεις αρκεί να δει τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες... τι να λέμε, ποιό superfast blue star και ποιά χλιδή... εκεί στην πλαστική καρέκλα πάνω στην πλώρη φτιάχνονται οι μύθοι της ακτοπλοϊας

----------


## Haddock

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά για πλοία που έχουν αποτελέσει αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ζωής πολλών νησιωτών. Ένα από αυτά ήταν το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ που τόσο αγαπήθηκε στο Ιόνιο και στο Αιγαίο. Γιώργο, ως ελάχιστο καλωσόρισμα *κάτι βρήκα* που πιστεύω θα μας θυμίσει, έστω και για λίγα λεπτά, τις καλές στιγμές του πλοίου ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ. Τα πλάνα, του άγαρμπου μοντάζ μου, προέρχονται από την «Αίθουσα του Θρόνου» την οποία υπέδειξε ένας καραβολάτρης. 

ΥΓ. Η φωτογραφία με το παγκάκι, τον αλουέ και την ανεμοδόχο είναι υπέροχη και γεμάτη συναισθήματα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον καλό φίλο Γιώργο Α., τον seaways lover, για την μοναδική αυτή κατάθεση ψυχής.

Όπως λέει και ο paroskayak τα λόγια είναι περιττά.

Γι' αυτό ας αφιερώσουμε σε όλους σας την παρακάτω καταχώρηση από τα *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* του *1965.*
Την εικόνα την βρήκαμε μαζί με τον φίλο μου τον Ellinis και σας την αφιερώνουμε από καρδιάς.
Το "Κεφαλληνία" λευκό.

Ταξιδέψαμε πολλές φορές μαζί του από τη Σάμη για την Πάτρα και αντίστροφα.
Μετά ήρθε στο Αιγαίο και μετά ...   

Το Κεφαλληνία.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλοι *Appia**_1978*, *Ellinis*, *paroskayak* και *Roi**_**Baudoin*,
σας ευχαριστώ από βαθος καρδιας για τα καλα σας λογια και για την κατανοηση των έντονων συναισθημάτων μου. Για μένα δεν είναι απλά ένα βαπόρι. Γεννήθηκε το 1965 και γεννήθηκα το 1966. Από το 1968 ταξιδεύω για την Κεφαλονιά μου μʼ αυτό. Έχω ταξιδέψει με όλα (ΙΟΝΙΣ, ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ), αλλά το ταξίδι με το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ γινόταν, δεν ξέρω, μαγικό. Ως οικογένεια, το χρόνιο καλοκαιρινό μας ταξίδι είχε πάντα τρεις συγκινήσεις. Το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ, την ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ και τους ανθρώπους μας εκεί!!! Δεν μας πολυπείραζε ακόμα και η επιστροφή. Θα ξαναμπαίναμε στο «βαπόρι μας»!!! Τέτοια κατάσταση!!!....
Κάτι ακόμα…
Αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη, να εξηγήσω κάτι όσο αφορά την αναφορά μου στα πελάγη μας. Το λατρεύω το Αιγαίο! Μην παρεξηγηθώ! Μακάρι να δούλευε ή να ξεκουραζόταν ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ (αν και θα μʼ άρεσε να είχε διατηρηθεί το αρχικό του όνομα) στο Αιγαίο μας! Κανένα πρόβλημα κι ας μην το ξανάβλεπα ποτέ.!!!
Την Τανζανία όμως τη μισώ! Δεν του φέρθηκε όπως του άξιζε. Δεν τους άρεσε; Ας το πουλούσαν πίσω. Όχι έτσι! Σε κανένα βαπόρι, μικρό ή μεγάλο, δεν αξίζει τέτοιος εξευτελισμός.
Και κάτι για το τέλος…
*Roi_**Baudoin* και *Ellinis,* το απόκομμα της γέννησης του είναι πραγματικός θησαυρός! Να είστε καλα! Να είμαστε όλοι καλα! Και οι Τανζανοί. Ας μην το λάτρεψαν όπως εμείς.

Γιώργος Μην. Αντζουλάτος

Πάτρα

----------


## Django

Paros Kayak δεν παίζεσαι! Το σκεφτόμουν πριν λίγες μέρες και μόλις μπαίνω να γράψω μερικές γραμμές γι αυτό διαπιστώνω ότι έχεις κάνει και βίντεο. Έχουν περάσει 11 χρόνια σχεδόν αλλά το θυμάμαι σαν χθές. Το 1998 στη Σύρο (αλλά και σε κάποια άλλα νησιά) γυρίστηκε για το Mega Channel σειρά «Η αίθουσα του θρόνου» βασισμένη στο ομότιτλο μυθιστόρημα του Τάσου Αθανασιάδη. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το βιβλίο εδώ . 

Θυμάμαι τα γυρίσματα σκηνών οι οποίες συμπεριλήφθηκαν στο πρώτο επεισόδιο της σειράς, νομίζω και σε κάποια άλλα. Στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης εκεί όπου κάποτε πλαγιοδετούσε το Παναγία Τήνου φύσαγε αεράκι από τα πρώτα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του 60 (υπό τους ήχους των Lovin Spoonful όταν αργότερα τα πλάνα δέθηκαν σε σκηνές) κάτι που φαίνεται χαρακτηριστικά στα πρώτα λεπτά του πρώτου επεισοδίου της σειράς. Παλιά αυτοκίνητα απ όλο το νησί είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί, ένα περίπτερο στήθηκε από το πουθενά, οι στοές του Τελωνείου είχε μετατραπεί σε καφενείο, άπειροι κομπάρσοι περνοδιάβαιναν, αναγνώρισα κάποιους όταν είδα ξανά το πρώτο επεισόδιο, (δεκάλεπτο δημοσιότητας βλέπετε), επαγγέλματα αναβίωσαν, έστω και προσωρινά η όλη περιοχή είχε αποκτήσει μια ζωντάνια, καμία σχέση με την θάλασσα λαμαρίνας (ο χώρος χρησιμοποιείται ως parking) του σήμερα. 

Ήταν σίγουρα μεσημέρι Κυριακής (η μέρα που το Παράκι έδενε στο λιμάνι και έκανε το ρεπό του) και μόλις είχε τελειώσει η προπόνηση μου με ένα αρχαίο optimist Ναυτικού Ομίλου Σύρου, όταν έπιασα κουβέντα με κάποιον από τους συντελεστές της ταινίας όπου μου πρότεινε να συμμετέχω ως κομπάρσος. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά αρνήθηκα χάνοντας έτσι την ευκαιρία να δώ από κοντά τον Αλεξανδράκη, τον Ρίζο αλλά και την Ναυπλιώτου. Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι η δικές μου χαμένες ευκαιρίες. Σε εκείνη τη σειρά, όπου ο σκηνοθέτης το τοποθετεί στο 1966, ο φίλος από τα παλιά συμμετέχει ενεργά. Στο υπέροχο μοντάζ του Paros Kayak (δεν έχω γνώσεις μοντάζ, αλλά η δουλειά μου φαίνεται υπέροχη, μην είσαι τόσο σεμνός Paros Kayak) το Παράκι φαντάζει πιο όμορφο από ποτέ. Η όψη από το γκαράζ, η πλώρη με φόντο το κτήριο των φυλακών (που όσο πάει καταρρέει σήμερα). Ο καταπέλτης έχει πέσει και το πλοίο που ζυγώνει τον ντόκο. Το Παράκι, δένει στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης και ξεφορτώνει παλιά Fiat 500 και VW. Ακόμα και το τελευταίο πλάνο με την αναχώρηση. Μάλλον δεν έχουν σωθεί ταινίες από του 60 με το Κεφαλληνια και δεν έζησα εκείνα τα χρόνια. Φαντάζομαι όμως πως θα ήταν κάπως έτσι. Σαν στο πρώτο επεισόδιο της σειράς το οποίο μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε εδώ . 


Να είστε καλά
Django


ΥΓ: Έχουν γίνει και κάποια γυρίσματα σε καταστρώματα τα οποίο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν ανήκουν στο Πάρος Εξπρές. Έχουμε καμιά υποψία;

----------


## a.molos

Λοιπόν ! Υστερα απο προσεκτική παρατήρηση καρέ-καρέ, έχω την υποψία ότι οι σκηνές του καταστρώματος είναι γυρισμένες πάνω στον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ, όχι φυσικά εν πλώ αλλά πιθανόν στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Ως σημείο παρατήρησης(εκτός φυσικά ότι το κατάστρωμα που μου θύμιζε αυτό που ξενύχτησα πριν απο 20 χρόνια μεσα σε υπνόσακκο εν πλώ προς Μυτιλήνη) πήρα την λέμβο νο7 όπως αυτή εμφανίζεται στο επεισόδιο και την σύγκρινα με φωτό απο αυτή τη θέση στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Εχω άραγε δίκιο ?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι τα πλάνα είναι γυρισμένα στον ηρωϊκό* "Αλκαίο".*
Πολλοί είναι, μάλιστα, οι ταξιδευτές του *"Αλκαίου"* που συνήθιζαν να κοιμούνται σε αυτόν τον στεγασμένο χώρο με τα παγκάκια.  

Να θυμίσουμε ότι η *"Η αίθουσα του θρόνου"* είναι του *Τάσου Αθανασιάδη,* συγγραφέα και των περίφημων *"Πανθέων",* από τις μεγάλες επιτυχίες των πρώτων χρόνων της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης.

----------


## Haddock

Django, έγραψες κυριολεκτικά, για μια ακόμη φορά! Πάλι καλά που έχουμε καμιά σειρά ή φιλμ για να μας θυμίζουν την ιστορία της Ακτοπλοΐας μας. Όπως τα λες είναι για το Παράκι. Παρ' όλο που το ταξίδεψα στα τελευταία του, μια και μοναδική φορά για Δονούσα στα 1998, το συναίσθημα να βρίσκεσαι στην κουβερτωμένη πλώρη ήταν μαγευτικό.

Offtopic: Αντώνη έχεις σουπερ μάτι! Έψαχνα, έψαχνα και δεν μπορούσα να το μαντέψω. Πράγματι, οι σκηνές διαδραματίζονται στα καταστρώματα του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ διότι στα επόμενα επεισόδια υπάρχουν πλάνα με την τσιμινιέρα του! Επίσης, στους τίτλους του τέλους, συμπεριλαμβάνονται ευχαριστήρια προς τη ΝΕΛ. Στην ίδια σειρά εμφανίζεται και το ΣΥΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, πρώην ΑΙΓΕΥΣ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε φίλοι μου να διαβάσουμε μια ακόμα υπέροχη ιστορία του* Απόστολου Δόμβρου.*
Περιλαμβάνεται στο βιβλίο του με τίτλο *"Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"*, το οποίο εκδόθηκε το 1999.

Περιλαμβάνει ιστορίες από το Πέραμα που αναφέρονται στη ναυπήγηση των γνωστών και αγαπημένων μας πλοίων.
Συνεχίζουμε με το *"Κεφαλληνία", τιμής ένεκεν και για τον καλό φίλο Seaways lover.*
Το βιβλίο το βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis.
O φίλος Haddok μας βοήθησε στη μετατροπή του με κείμενο.

Βέβαια, πολλά έχουν αλλάξει στα 10 χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν από τότε που ο Απόστολος Δόμβρος έγραψε το άρθρο.
Η εταιρεία του Στρίντζη δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν 10 χρόνια τώρα. Τον λόγο, πιθανόν, τον αναφέρει προφητικά ο Δόμβρος στο κείμενο που ακολουθεί.
Εκτός από την εταιρεία του Στρίντζη, δεν υπάρχει πια και το καράβι, παρά τις προσπάθειες που κατέλαβαν αρκετοί καραβολάτρες προκειμένου να το επαναπατρίσουν από την μακρινή Τανζανία (αν θυμάμαι καλά). 

 *TO F/B «ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ»,
το πρώτο του Στρίντζη
* *
**Αποστόλης Δόμβρος*

Το Κεφαλληνία του Στρίντζη.jpg

 Το 1965 καθελκύστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του *Ζέρβα*, στο Πέραμα, το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό *«Κεφαλληνία».* Ήταν το πρώτο φεριμπόουτ κλειστού τύπου που φτιάχτηκε στην Ελλάδα. Πλοιοκτήτης του *ο καπετάν Μήτσος ο Στρίντζης* και ναυπηγός *ο Χρήστος Μεσσήνης.* Το πλοίο αυτό ήταν τυχερό, διότι από αυτό ξεκίνησε η Εταιρεία Στρίντζη, η οποία σήμερα είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, με γραμμές και στο εξωτερικό και με πρόγραμμα μεγάλης εξάπλωσης.
Θυμάμαι, βρισκόμασταν στα γραφεία της *«Σήμενς»* στην Αθήνα και μαζί με τον καπετάν Μήτσο (έτσι ήθελε να τον λέω, το γερμανόφερτο «κύριε Στρίντζη» δεν το ήθελε) παρευρισκόταν και ο ηλεκτρολόγος και κουμπάρος του, ο* Πέτρος ο Περδικούρης*, και μιλούσαμε για τον ηλεκτρικό εξοπλισμό του σκάφους, όταν έγινε σεισμός. Βρισκόμασταν στον έκτο όροφο και η δόνηση ήταν ισχυρή. 
0 καπετάν Μήτσος έμεινε ατάραχος, λόγω επτανησιακής καταγωγής. Εμείς οι άλλοι κάπως θορυβηθήκαμε, στο διάδρομο όμως ακούστηκαν κραυγές από τον Γερμανό διευθυντή της «Σήμενς», ο οποίος, ανίδεος τελείως, έτρεχε στο διάδρομο ξεφωνίζοντας "Erdbeben" (σεισμός στα γερμανικά) και μπήκε στο ασανσέρ. 
 
Όλοι χαμογελάσαμε και ολοκληρώσαμε τη διαπραγμάτευσή μας.
 Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο σεισμός αυτός, κατά την ….. εγκυμοσύνη του* «Κεφαλληνία»,* έφερε γούρι και στο καράβι και στους Στρίντζηδες, οι οποίοι από τότε, όλοι ενωμένοι, πατεράδες, γιοι, ανιψιοί, μηχανικοί, καπετάνιοι, εργάστηκαν σαν δράκοι και έφτιαξαν αυτό που έφτιαξαν.
 Ναυπηγός του πλοίου ήταν *ο δόκτωρ Χρήστος Μεσσήνης,* το οποίο θεωρώ *«πρύτανη της μεταπολεμικής ναυπηγικής»* στην Ελλάδα και *«πατέρα του Περάματος».*
 Ο μαστρο-Χρήστος , όπως τον αποκαλούσε *ο γερο-Ζέρβας,* είχε σπουδάσει ναυπηγική στην Ιταλία. Ήταν Έλληνας από τη Ρουμανία, πανέξυπνος, ο οποίος γινόταν ένα με τους καζαντζήδες ή αριστοκράτης της belle-epoque.
 Εμείς, οι νεότεροι στην ηλικία τεχνικοί, λέγαμε ότι τα σχέδια του Μεσσήνη γίνονταν με την κιμωλία πάνω στις λαμαρίνες του ναυπηγούμενου σκάφους, στο καρνάγιο.
 Τα σχέδια που παρέδιδε, ήταν μόνο τα απαραίτητα, όσα ζητούσε ο νηογνώμονας, αν υπήρχε. Όλα τα άλλα με την κιμωλία, επιτόπου.
 ΠαρΆ όλα αυτά, πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι, όπως με διαβεβαίωσε ο Γερμανός διευθυντής της *Schaffran Propeller*, *ο κ. Kreft,*  οι ναυπηγικές γραμμή των πλοίων που σχεδίαζε ο Μεσσήνης ήταν καταπληκτικές.
 Μου δόβηκε η ευκαιρία να εξακριβώαω το αληθές αυτής της υψηλής μαρτυρίας συγκρίνοιντας τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές των σκαφών *«Κεφαλληνία»*, *«Έλλη»* και *«Ιόνιον»,* που ήταν  και τα τρία πνευματικά παιδιά του Μεσσήνη, με τις γραμμές άλλων ναυπηγών που έδρασαν στο Πέραμα.
 
Το *«Κεφαλληνία»* ήταν το πρώτο οχηματαγωγό-επιβατηγό κλειστού τύπου που φτιάχτηκε στο Πέραμα. Ήταν πλοίο με ναυπηγικές αρετές, πολύ καλά σχεδιασμένο. Ο καπετάν Μήτσος ο Στρίντζης, που ήδη είχε μαζί με το  συμπατριώτη του υφασματέμπορο Παγουλάτο το φέριμπόουτ *«¶γιος Γεράσιμος»,* ήξερε ποιες ανάγκες είχε η γραμμή Πάτρα-Κεφαλονιά σε επιβάτες και αυτοκίνητα, με την πείρα του έδωσε στο ναυπηγό τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία και αυτός τα έλαβε υπόψη του για το σχεδιασμό του σκάφους.
 Το *«Κεφαλληνία»* έγινε αφορμή να γίνω ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, ιδρύοντας το τεχνικό γραφείο μου, την *Tehnoship.* Αφορμή έδωσε ο εξοπλισμός του ευλογημένου αυτού σκάφους.
 Τότε, στο Πέραμα, ο κατασκευαστής των μηχανών του σκάφους αναλάμβανε και την προμήθεια όχι μόνον ολόκληρου του συστήματος προώσεως, δηλαδή κύριες μηχανές, μειωτήρες, άξονες, προπέλες, αλλά και άλλων μηχανημάτων, όπως αντλίες, αεροσυμπιεστές, τηλέγραφοι μηχανής-γέφυρας, ηλεκτροπαραγωγό ζεύγη, ακόμη και ηλεκτρικοί πίνακες του πλοίου.
 Φυσικά ο κατασκευαστής των μηχανών επιβάρυνε το κόστος με την προμήθεια του, που ήταν της τάξεως του 30%
 με 35%.
 Αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια σκέφτηκα να την αξιοποιήσω. Ανέλαβα τις αντιπροσωπείες όλων των κατασκευαστών μηχανημάτων εξοπλισμού. Ως ειδικός μηχανικός ανέλαβα υπεύθυνα το συντονισμό των αλληλεξαρτώμενων αυτών μονάδων και έτσι το τελικό κόστος, που πλήρωνε ο πλοιοκτήτης, ήταν κάπου 20% με 25% χαμηλότερο, γιατί τα γενικά έξοδα του γραφείου μου ήταν ασήμαντα σε σύγκριση με τα concerns των κατασκευαστών των μηχανών.

 Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι η ναυπήγηση του *«Κεφαλληνία»* δεν έφερε γούρι μόνο στους Στρίντζηδες, αλλά και σε μένα.
 Στην καθέλκυση του δεν θα υπήρχε η φιάλη της σαμπάνιας, αν δεν την είχα φέρει εγώ ο ίδιος.
 Τότε, στο Πέραμα δεν ήξεραν ακόμη από σπασίματα σαμπάνιας στην πλώρη του νέου καραβιού, το οποίο περίμενε ανυπόμονα πάνω στα βάζα να γλιστρήσει στο θαλασσινό στοιχείο του.   
 Το βράδυ της καθέλκυσης, όλοι οι καζαντζήδες με του καρναγέρηδες και τους καπετανο-πλοιοκτήτες έσπαζαν πιάτα σε κάποιο μπουζουξίδικο, πίνοντας μπίρα* ΦΙΞ* Ούτε σαμπάνιες, ούτε ουίσκι, ούτε γαρδένιες κυκλοφο¬ρούσαν στα κεντράκια αυτά, όπου το ζεϊμπέκικο χόρευαν γνήσια παιδιά της πιάτσας, που έπιαναν τις λαμαρίνες και τις κάνανε αγγέλους, όπως στο* «Κεφαλληνία».*
 

Απόστολος Δόμβρος
"Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"
 

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους seaways lover, Appia 1978, Haddok, Django, Ellinis, Nicholas Peppas, Rocinante, Α. Μώλο, Έσπερο, Νίκο, sylver23, Παναγιώτη, Leo, polyka, f/b Κεφαλλονιά, ΝΑΧΟΣ, Nάξος, Ben Bruce, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, dimitris, prutanis, sea serenade, gtogias, Καπετάν Αντρέα, Giorgos D, ΑΡΗΣ και Capten 4.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ, Υπεροχο!

----------


## Haddock

Οι ιστορίες του Δόμβρου είναι σαν τα παραμύθια. Τα πλοία αποκτούν χαρακτήρα μέσα από τις αφηγήσεις του και αυτοί οι χαρακτήρες φαντάζουν σαν τους ανθρώπους της διπλανής πόρτας. ¶λλης πάστας άνθρωποι λάξευσαν τα αγαπημένα σκαριά του Περάματος. Εκεί που έλεγα ότι με το Νάξος και το Έλλη εξαντλήθηκαν οι περιπέτειες της Technoship, έρχεται μια νέα και συναρπαστική ιστορία. Σαν το σενάριο μιας ταινίας, η τρίτη πράξη είναι η κορύφωση, με τον μαστρό Χρήστο Μεσσήνη και το Κεφαλληνία του Στρίντζη. Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια, διότι η γραφή του Δόμβρου είναι λιτή και απέριττη, αλλά συνάμα ζουμερή με λεπτομέρειες της ιστορίας του Περάματος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα ταξίδια μας συνεχίζονται.
Ταξίδια, ονειρικά, γαλήνια, λυτρωτικά.
Ταξίδια χωρίς προετοιμασία, χωρίς πρόγραμμα, χωρίς προκαθορισμένες ημερομηνίες.

Ο Αποστόλης ο Δόμβρος μας βοηθά.
Σας περιμένουμε, σύντομα, στο πλοίο για ένα ακόμα ταξίδι.

Φίλε Haddok, φίλε Django, φίλε seaways lover, φίλε Appia 1978, φίλε T.S. S. Apollon, φίλε Α. Μώλο, φίλε Ellinis "τα πιο ωραία ταξίδια δεν τα έχουμε ακόμα κάνει και στις πιο όμορφες θάλασσες δεν έχουμε ακόμα ταξιδέψει".

----------


## seaways_lover

Παιδιά δεν έχω λόγια... Χίλια ευχαριστώ μεσα από την καρδιά μου. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Καταπληκτική αναφορά στο καραβάκι που πολλοί (απ' ότι βλέπω) πολύ αγαπήσαμε.
Φίλε Αντώνη (Roi Baudoin) σε ευχαριστώ για την εκπληξη και θέλω να σου πω πως ασπάζομαι 1000% το λεκτικό σου "Η μόνη περιουσία ειναι η Μνήμη"
Να είσαστε όλοι καλά. :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Express Paros...* στην Τηνο.
Φω_το ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

xpress paros.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Ιούλιος του 1997.*
Επιστρέφοντας από τη Δονούσα με το *"Ναϊάς Εξπρές".*
Κάπου έξω από την Πάρο συναντάμε το *"Εξπρές Πάρος".

*Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον seaways_lover και σε όλους τους φίλους.
Keffalinia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία. Κοιτάζωντάς, νιώθεις τις αναμνήσεις να σε πλημμυρίζουν ξανά ...




> *Ιούλιος του 1997.*
> Επιστρέφοντας από τη Δονούσα με το *"Ναϊάς Εξπρές".*
> Κάπου έξω από την Πάρο συναντάμε το *"Εξπρές Πάρος".*
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον seaways_lover και σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Keffalinia.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

> *Ιούλιος του 1997.*
> Επιστρέφοντας από τη Δονούσα με το *"Ναϊάς Εξπρές".*
> Κάπου έξω από την Πάρο συναντάμε το *"Εξπρές Πάρος".*
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον seaways_lover και σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Keffalinia.jpg


Φίλε μου Αντώνη δεν ξέρω πώς να σ’ ευχαριστήσω για αυτή σου τη δημοσίευση και συνάμα την αφιέρωση σου. Είναι πολύ συγκινητικό και συνάμα ελπιδοφόρο να βλέπεις πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αγάπησαν  και δεν ξεχνούν το βαποράκι που λάτρεψες και συ! Ότι κι αν έγινε, όπως κι αν τους φέρθηκαν, πλοία ζωής σαν το Κεφαλληνία, το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, το Noga και τόσα άλλα θα εξακολουθούν πάντα να πλέουν στα όνειρα μας, στις αναμνήσεις μας, στο μυαλό και στην καρδιά μας.
Ένα τεράστιο Ευχαριστώ από βάθος καρδιάς καλέ μου Φίλε!!!
Θέλω κι εύχομαι να τα πούμε σύντομα κι από κοντά. Να ‘σαι  πάντα καλά κι εσύ και η σίγουρα όμορφη οικογένεια σου!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη ενα *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ* ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα, να σαι καλα καλε μου φιλε. Μολις 12 χρονια μετα και ομως το κλιμα των Κυκλαδων ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο. :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Παρος*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

KEF.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

> F/B *Eξπρες Παρος*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> KEF.jpg


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ από βάθος καρδιάς γιά τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβάζεις του συγκεκριμένου πλόιου. Ήταν, είναι και θα είναι όσο υπάρχω το πιό λατρεμένο μου βαπόρι. Κάθε εικόνα του για μένα είναι ΑΝΕΚΤΙΜΗΤΗ.
Όσες κι αν έχεις, ανέβασέ τες!!! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί βλέπουμε το *"Κεφαλληνία"* και το *"Κεφαλονιά".*

Το *"Κεφαλληνία"* ήταν πρώτο πλοίο που ναυπήγησαν οι Στριντζαίοι το 1965.
Το *"Κεφαλονιά"* το απέκτησαν το 1995 και είναι το πλοίο που αντικaτέστησε το *"Κεφαλληνία".*

Η διαφορά μεγέθους είναι εμφανής.

Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι, το φθινόπωρο του 1998.

Ήταν μια πολύ όμορφη μέρα.
Ο Πειραιάς, το Κερατσίνι και η Δραπετσώνα ήταν γεμάτα από πολλά όμορφα πλοία, από τα οποία τα πιο πολλά δεν υπάρχουν πια.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους seaways_lover, Captain_Nionios, Appia 1978, A.Molos, Avenger, Haddok, Rocinante, Νάξος, Giorgos D, f/b Kefalonia, BASILIS, Ellinis, Nicholas Peppas, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE και polykas.

Κεφαλληνία και Κεφαλλονιά.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικα ΣΠΑΝΙΑ, εξαιρετικα ΝΟΣΤΑΛΓΙΚΗ, ενα ποιημα Αντωνη, να εισαι παντα καλα φιλε μου. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ιστορικοτατη η παραπανω φωτογραφια.
Ειναι σπανιο να βλεπουμε μαζι νυν και τεως..
Ευχαριστουμε Αντωνη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη, ότι και να πω θα είναι λίγο ...
Ιστορική και συνάμα πολύ νοσταλγική φωτογραφία ...
Το παλιό μαζί με το νέο ... Η ειρωνία έγκειται στο γεγονός, ότι σιγά σιγά το τότε νέο κατέληξε στην ίδια μοίρα με το τότε παλιό ... 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί βλέπουμε το *"Κεφαλληνία"* και το *"Κεφαλονιά".*
> 
> Το *"Κεφαλληνία"* ήταν πρώτο πλοίο που ναυπήγησαν οι Στριντζαίοι το 1965.
> Το *"Κεφαλονιά"* το απέκτησαν το 1995 και είναι το πλοίο που αντικaτέστησε το *"Κεφαλληνία".*
> 
> Η διαφορά μεγέθους είναι εμφανής.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι, το φθινόπωρο του 1998.
> 
> ...


Αντώνη... δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα...!!! Οτι κι αν σκεφτομαι να πω γινεται αμεσως τοσο δα μικρό οσο και το λατρεμενο μου Κεφαλληνία μπροστα στο Κεφαλονιά, αν και ο γίγαντας για μένα θα είναι πάντα το Κεφαλληνία. Σ' ευχαριστώ από βάθος καρδιάς και ψυχής. Μιας καρδιάς και ψυχής που είναι και θα είναι πάντα μαζί του στη μακρινή Τανζανία........

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Παρος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

KEF.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο seaways lover_

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου για το Δώρο σου. Κάθε φωτογραφία, οποιαδήποτε εικόνα του Κεφαλληνία/Εξπρές Πάρος είναι για μένα ένα υπερπολύτιμο Δώρο, μια ακόμα θαυμάσια ανάμνηση αυτού του αξέχαστου σκαριού που με ταξίδεψε τόσα χρόνια. Να ‘σαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Παρος*...

202.jpg
_για τον φιλο seaways lover_

----------


## seaways_lover

> F/B *Εξπρες Παρος*...
> 
> 202.jpg
> _για τον φιλο seaways lover_


*Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!*
*ΔΩΣΕ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ!!!!! ΑΝΤΕΧΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο.
Το υπέροχο "Κεφαλληνία" είναι έτοιμο για νέα ταξίδια ...

Επιστρέφουμε από τη Σαντορίνη την Καθαρά Δευτέρα του 1998 με το *"Σούπερ Ναΐας".*
Μας πιάνει απαγορευτικό στην Σύρα.
Μένουμε εκεί μέχρι το μεσημέρι της Τρίτης.
Δεκαοκτώ αξέχαστες ώρες στη Σύρα.

Το* "Εξπρές Πάρος"* είναι λίγο παραδίπλα.
Όταν τα πλοία ομορφαίνουν τα λιμάνια ..... 

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και, βέβαια, στον *seaways_lover* που το αγαπά ιδιαίτερα.

ExpreseParos.jpg

ExpressParos2.jpg

Express Paros3.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

*ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ. ΝΑ 'ΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα προτιμήσω να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά στον καλό φίλο *Seaways_lover* από αυτό το θέμα.

Δύο πλάνα με το νεότευκτο *"Κεφαλληνία"* στο Πέραμα, από την ταινία *"Ένας άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλειές"* με τον *Γιώργο Κωνσταντίνου.
*  
Αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά στον *Seaways_lover* που γιορτάζει τα γεννέθλιά του.

Χρόνια Πολλά με πολλά πολλά ταξίδια.
Σε πλοία με σε ανοικτά καταστρώματα, ντελικάτες πλώρες και μακρείς αλουέδες.

Εν πλω toujours ...

Κεφαλληνία .jpg

Seaways_lover.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε μου Αντώνη έχω μείνει άφωνος!!! Ο πιό πρωτοτυπος τροπος να μου πει καποιος _χρονια πολλα, χαρουμενα γενεθλια_!!! Εισαι πραγματικα καταπληκτικός. Τα ωραιοτερα _χρονια πολλα_ που μου εχουν πει. Να 'σαι καλα φίλε μου. Με τη σειρά μου ευχομαι κι εγω να τα πουμε απο κοντα συντομα. Και πάλι *Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!* **

----------


## ιθακη

σε ασχετη αναζητηση μου στο ιντερνετ,επεσα πανω σε αυτο το βιντεακι που φενοντε τα απιστευτα καταστρωματα οπως και η γεφυρα αυτου του στολιδιου,που ονομαζοταν ΚΕΦΑΛΛΙΝΙΑ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YitS-...eature=related

και σε αυτο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OowRPNnR5JI

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε ιθακη αυτα τα δυο βιντεο ειναι του εξαιρετικου μελους του forum, Haddock. Ο Τζιοβανι (οπως τον λεει ο Ναξος) μας εχει χαρισει πολλα,ενδιαφεροντα και σπανια βιντεο!!! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Κεφαλληνια*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

kefalinia.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι παντα καλα! :Wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

> F/B* Κεφαλληνια*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> kefalinia.jpg


Το μωρό μου στην Πάτρα. Θεέ μου!!! Τι ομορφιά!!! Φίλε TSS APOLLON εισαι απίστευτος!!! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και εκ μέρους μου!!!

Μετά την περίοδο των εορτών και ιδιαίτερα τις τελευταίες ημέρες, το φόρουμ έχει πάρει κυριολεκτικά φωτιά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Τραβηγμένη το 1976:

Kefallinia001.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι λες τωρα; Πανεμορφη και πολυ νοσταλγικη. Απο που το εχεις τραβηξει; Απο τους Αγιους Φανεντες;

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσω τον πατέρα μου. Αυτός την έχει τραβήξει. 
Αλλά πιστεύω, είναι λίγο πιο κάτω, στα πιο πάνω σπίτια της Σάμης  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαπου εκει τοτε πρεπει να κυκλοφορουσε και το ομοσταυλο  Αγ. Γερασιμος.Λες να εχεις τιποτα?

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε ΒΕΝ, άσε καλύτερα ... Πικρή ιστορία ...  :Wink: 

Ενώ ταξίδεψε πάμπολλες φορές μαζί του, δεν έχει την παραμικρή φωτογραφία. Έχω ρωτήσει και έχουμε ψάξει μαζί, τίποτα δυστυχώς.

Αυτό που λέει πολλές φορες είναι, ότι του φαινόταν πολύ μικρό σε σύγκριση με τα παλαιότερα Κεφαλλονίτικα πλοία από τον Πειραιά και πόσο περήφανοι ήταν όλοι οι Κεφαλλονίτες, όταν πρωτοείδαν το Κεφαλληνία στο όμορφο νησί!

----------


## Haddock

Δυο φιλαράκια από τα παλιά έχουν αράξει και τα λένε παρέα στη Μύκονο. Δυο διαφορετικές σχολές ναυπηγικής συναντιούνται στον ίδιο καφενέ να μοιραστούν ιστορίες για μπάρκα σε πολιτείες αλλοτινές. Στη Μύκονο μια φορά, πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια, δυο σιλουέτες μας θυμίζουν τις ιδιαίτερες πινελιές που έβαζαν κάποτε οι ναυπηγοί στα τέκνα τους. Για όλους τους φίλους των ναυπηγημάτων του Χ.Μεσσήνη.  :Wink: 



© Photo by Paulo Santos via Flickr

----------


## seaways_lover

> Δυο φιλαράκια από τα παλιά έχουν αράξει και τα λένε παρέα στη Μύκονο. Δυο διαφορετικές σχολές ναυπηγικής συναντιούνται στον ίδιο καφενέ να μοιραστούν ιστορίες για μπάρκα σε πολιτείες αλλοτινές. Στη Μύκονο μια φορά, πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια, δυο σιλουέτες μας θυμίζουν τις ιδιαίτερες πινελιές που έβαζαν κάποτε οι ναυπηγοί στα τέκνα τους. Για όλους τους φίλους των ναυπηγημάτων του Χ.Μεσσήνη.  
> © Photo by Paulo Santos via Flickr


Φίλε Haddock, σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για την δημοσίευση αυτής την υπέροχης εικόνας. Μιας εικόνας που περιέχει την μεγάλη μου αγάπη. Το λατρεμένο, αξέχαστο Κεφαλληνία. Και τον Paulo Santos που την τράβηξε.
Να 'στε πάντα καλά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Τραβηγμένη το 1976:
> 
> Kefallinia001.jpg


Καταπληκτική θέα φίλε Appia_1978!!! Nα 'σαι καλά και πάντα τέτοια... :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, φίλε Seaways_lover  :Very Happy: 

Από τα Δρακοπουλάτα, ε; Τα Βασιλοπουλάτα, τα φάγατε ήδη;  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το _"Εξπρές Πάρος"_ -  πραγματικό κόσμημα για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια και το _"Bari  Express"_ - σταθερή  αξία για 10 συναπτά έτη στη γραμμή  Ραφήνα-¶νδρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος.

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφες εποχές για την ακτοπλοΐα μας ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο για να δούμε δυο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από ένα λεύκωμα που ανακάλυψε ο _Ellinis._

Το λεύκωμα που έχει τίτλο:

_"ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ_ 
_ΧΩΡΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ

Η ανθρωπολογία μιας νησιωτικής κοινωνίας"
_
και αποτελεί τον καρπό της έρευνας για πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια του _Παναγή Δεδρινού_. Τα κείμενα έγραψε ο _Νίκος Μπακουνάκης_ κα ιτο βιβλίο εκδόθηκε από τις εκδόσεις _"Α.Α.Λιβάνη"._

Ο _Παναγής Δεδρινός_ σημειώνει, μεταξύ άλλων, στον πρόλογο του:
_"Εδώ και πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια είχα αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνω ότι στο μικρόκοσμό μας κάτι αλλάζει, οι ρυθμοί της ζωής γίνονταν πιο γρήγοροι, η καθημερινότητα αποκτούσε κινητικότητα, ζωηράδα, και αυτό μου άρεσε. Παράλληλα ήθελα να κρατήσω και την εικόνα αυτού που έφευγε".
_
Καλοί φίλοι seaways_lover, Appia 1978, Haddok, Captain_Nionios, Α. Μώλο, Capten4, Κάρολε, vinmann, Rocinante .... ιδού το _"Κεφαλληνία"_ στο Φισκάρδο.

Το πλοίο δένει με αρμονικό τρόπο με τα παραδοσιακά σπίτια του Φισκάρδου, ενώ η εικόνα του καταπέλτη ακουμπισμένο στο μώλο-μινιατούρα αποτελεί μια διαχρονική εικόνα της νησιωτικής Ελλάδας.

ΤΟ Φισκάρδο, μαζί με την ¶σσο, είναι από τις ελάχιστες περιοχές της Κεφαλλονιάς που δεν ισοπεδώθηκαν από τον καταστρεπτικό σεισμό του 1953.

_"Ένας φιλικός εισβολέας_"

Το Κεφαλληνία στο Φισκάρδο.jpg

_"Κεφαλληνία". Ένα από τα πρώτα πλοία της γραμμής, εντυπωμένο στη συλλογική μνήμη. Της οικογένειας Στρίντζη._

Το Κεφαλληνία στο Φισκάρδο της Κεφαλλονιάς.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα υπεροχες εικονες και ιδιαιτερα σπανιες. Η εποχη, η φυση, το βαπορι, τα σπιτια ολα μαγικα. Οπως παντα εξαιρετικος Αντωνη να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι καταπληκτικες οι αναμνησεις που ξυπνας φιλε αντωνη απο το παρελθον.
Το ασυλληπτο FIAT 124 που βλεπουμε στον ντοκο μαρτυρα οτι ειμαστε μετα το 1966
Επισης ολοι ειδατε στην δευτερη φωτο, οτι το κεφαλληνια  εχει ημικλειστο γκαραζ, σαν περιπου του Αγιος γερασιμος, και οτι μετα το εκλεισαν
 Οι σεισμοι στα επτανησα δεν επηρεασαν το αγεροχο σκαρι αλλα η αδιαφορια του ελληνικου κρατους. Και ετσι αλλο ενα ιστορικο σκαφος δεν διασωθηκε και σιγοβραζει απο τη σκουργια που σιγοτρωει σαν καρκινος τα σωθηκα του, στην μαυρη αραπια
Το φαγαν το βαπορι........

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη,

ότι και να πω θα είναι τόσο λίγο και τιποτένιο μπροστά σε αυτό που ένιωσα βλέποντας την παρούσα απάντησή σου ......

Για αυτό θα αρκεστώ σε ένα απλό ευχαριστώ, που να ξέρεις όμως ότι προέρχεται από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου ......

----------


## seaways_lover

> Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο για να δούμε δυο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από ένα λεύκωμα που ανακάλυψε ο _Ellinis._
> 
> Το λεύκωμα που έχει τίτλο:
> 
> _"ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ_ 
> _ΧΩΡΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ_ 
> _Η ανθρωπολογία μιας νησιωτικής κοινωνίας"_ 
> 
> και αποτελεί τον καρπό της έρευνας για πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια του _Παναγή Δεδρινού_. Τα κείμενα έγραψε ο _Νίκος Μπακουνάκης_ κα ιτο βιβλίο εκδόθηκε από τις εκδόσεις _"Α.Α.Λιβάνη"._
> ...


Καλέ μου φίλε Αντώνη, οπως πολύ σωστά είπε και ο φίλος Appia_1978, δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για την καταθεση σου αυτη. Ουτε και λογια να περιγραψουν τα συναισθηματα που γεννιουνται... Χίλια ευχαριστώ δεν φτάνουν.... Να 'σαι πάντα καλά φίλε μου!

----------


## seaways_lover

> Ειναι καταπληκτικες οι αναμνησεις που ξυπνας φιλε αντωνη απο το παρελθον.
> Το ασυλληπτο FIAT 124 που βλεπουμε στον ντοκο μαρτυρα οτι ειμαστε μετα το 1966
> Επισης ολοι ειδατε στην δευτερη φωτο, οτι το κεφαλληνια εχει ημικλειστο γκαραζ, σαν περιπου του Αγιος γερασιμος, και οτι μετα το εκλεισαν
> Οι σεισμοι στα επτανησα δεν επηρεασαν το αγεροχο σκαρι αλλα η αδιαφορια του ελληνικου κρατους. Και ετσι αλλο ενα ιστορικο σκαφος δεν διασωθηκε και σιγοβραζει απο τη σκουργια που σιγοτρωει σαν καρκινος τα σωθηκα του, στην μαυρη αραπια
> Το φαγαν το βαπορι........


Το φαγαν το βαπορι, φίλε μου Κώστα, χωρις ιχνος σεβασμου σ΄αυτα που προσφερε στον τοπο και στις εταιριες του. Χωρίς ιχνος ντροπής. Φαντασου το "μεγεθος" αυτου του βαποριού. Ακομα και με το θανατο του, λεφτα πάλι θα δίνει.... ως τεχνιτος υφαλος στα αφιλοξενα νερα της Τανζανιας. Το εκαναν, θα το κανουν, δεν ξερω. Δεν θελω να ξερω. Το μονο που ξερω πως η απαραδεκτη και απανθρωπη καταληξη του Κεφαλληνία, εμενα προσωπικα, με πονάει παρα πολυ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από παλιό ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό της Λευκάδας. 
Το τιμημένο Κεφαλληνία στο Νυδρί, εκτελώντας την άγονη της Ακαρνανίας! 

Kefallinia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ντοκουμέντο! για ποιά εποχή μιλάμε φίλε Μάρκο;

----------


## Appia_1978

¶ρη, ο οδηγός είναι από τα τέλη του 80, αλλά όπως θα γνωρίζεις, ανακυκλώνανε πάντα παλαιές φωτογραφίες. Πιστεύω όμως, ότι το Κεφαλληνία εκτελούσε τη γραμμή (μια φορά την εβδομάδα) τέλη του 70 μέχρι αρχές του 80. Το πιο πιθανό μεταξύ 78-82. Συγγνώμη, που δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω περαιτέρω ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ψαχνωντας για αλλο πλοιο του Στριντζη βρηκα δυο τρεις φωτογραφιες απο τα τελευταια του χρονια σαν *Zahara*....   Λυπηρον τελος

* Zahara* 2006
http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/63395766
Z 2006.jpg

* Zahara* στο Dar Es Salem   19/3/2006
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonclark2000/2394696744/
Za 2006.jpg

*Zahara*
http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/63395830
Z1.jpg

*Zahara*
http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/63395859
Z2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα μεγαλο ευρημα!Το πλοιο εχει λεηλατηθει και δεν εχει πια σχεδον τιποτα επανω του.

----------


## seaways_lover

Να μπορούσα να το αγόραζα, να το έφερνα πίσω και να το βύθιζα στα νερά της Σάμης να κοιμηθεί ήσυχο......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Να μπορούσα να το αγόραζα, να το έφερνα πίσω και να το βύθιζα στα νερά της Σάμης να κοιμηθεί ήσυχο......


Δυσκολα τα πραγματα.....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Απο ότι είχα διαβάσει παλαιότερα οι αρχές εκεί είχαν σκοπό να το βυθίσουν στα ανοιχτά για τουριστικούς λόγους(για δύτες κτλ.Οπότε αν αληθεύει μάλλον το πλοίο δέ βρίσκεται σε αυτή την ομολογουμένως οικτρή κατάσταση.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο έχει ήδη βυθιστεί για να γίνει τεχνητός ύφαλος και να προσελκύσει καταδυτικό τουρισμό. 
Για αυτό και στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται γυμνό, μιας και του ξύλωσαν οτιδήποτε μπορούσε να είναι πρόβλημα για τους δύτες.

----------


## seaways_lover

"Ζεί" χάρις στο ταλέντο, την προσπάθεια, το μεράκι δύο πολύ μεγάλων φίλων. Μετά από μιά δική μου επιθυμία ο Νίκος ο Δημητριάδης (ndimitr93) και ο Γιάννης ο Σουλτάνης (Nissos Mykonos) έκαναν το όνειρο πραγματικότητα. Έστω κι έτσι, εικονικά!!! Και ειδού το αποτέλεσμα....

*Το λατρεμένο Κεφαλληνία ξαναμπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας από τη Νότια...*

01.jpg

*...Περνάει μπροστά απο το μόλο της Αγίου Νικολάου...*

02.jpg

*...και δένει στη γνώριμη θέση του, στο λιμάνι, στο μυαλό και στην καρδιά μας!!!*

03.jpg

Αφιερώνω αυτές τις φωτογραφίες σ' αυτά τα παιδιά, στον φίλο μου Αντώνη Λαζαρή που γνώρισα από κοντά στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει για την όμορφη Κεφαλονιά με το "Κεφαλονιά", σε όσουν αγάπησαν κι αγαπούν το πλοίο και σε όλη την μεγάλη παρέα...

Γιώργος Αντζουλάτος (seaways_lover)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογη δουλεια!!! Μπραβο παιδια!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η δουλειά των δύο παιδιών είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετική.
Το καράβι ξαναζωντανεύει μέσα από το μεράκι των δύο αυτών φίλων.

Αλλά και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο _Γιώργο Αντζουλάτο_ που είχα τη χαρά να τον συναντήσω στον καταπέλτη του *"Κεφαλλονιά".

*Και μέσα από τα βιώματα, τις αναμνήσεις και τις εμπειρίες των φίλων τα παλιά αγαπημένα πλοία, όπως το _"Κεφαλληνία"_, θα συνεζίζουν να ταξιδεύουν για πάντα όπως τον παλιό καιρό.
Το _"Κεφαλληνία"_ μας περιμένει πάντοτε στη γνωστή του θέση στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η δουλειά των δύο παιδιών είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετική.
> Το καράβι ξαναζωντανεύει μέσα από το μεράκι των δύο αυτών φίλων.
> 
> Αλλά και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο _Γιώργο Αντζουλάτο_ που είχα τη χαρά να τον συναντήσω στον καταπέλτη του *"Κεφαλλονιά".
> 
> *Και μέσα από τα βιώματα, τις αναμνήσεις και τις εμπειρίες των φίλων τα παλιά αγαπημένα πλοία, όπως το _"Κεφαλληνία"_, θα συνεζίζουν να ταξιδεύουν για πάντα όπως τον παλιό καιρό.
> Το _"Κεφαλληνία"_ μας περιμένει πάντοτε στη γνωστή του θέση στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας...


Ειναι υπεροχα αυτα που μας εξιστορεις καλε φιλε roi baudoin,μπραβο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κεφαλληνια* στην Ιθακη. Ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ προσφατα αγορασμενη. Δεν το προλαα αυτο το πλοιο...

Ithaki.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φανταστικη και απιθανα συλλεκτικη, ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Το *Κεφαλληνια* στην Ιθακη. Ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ προσφατα αγορασμενη. Δεν το προλαα αυτο το πλοιο...
> 
> Ithaki.jpg


δεν εχω λογια να σε ευχαρηστισω κυριε Νικο,πραγματικα μοναδικη εικονα...ειμαι απο τους τυχαιρους,οπως και ο ithakos,που εχουμε ταξιδεψει και με τα 5 πλοια του Στριτζη (6 με το ΑΙΝΟΣ,που ηταν στο νομο μας,αλλα ποτε στην Ιθακη),που ταξιδεψαν στο νησι μας....

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική, φίλε Νικόλα!!! Πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω. Ειλικρινά απίστευτη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ιστορικο και πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο *Κεφαλληνια* σε δυο ωραιες φωτογραφιες που παρουσιαστηκαν εδω delcampe.net περυσι

Kefallinia.jpg Keffalinia2.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

> Το ιστορικο και πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο *Κεφαλληνια* σε δυο ωραιες φωτογραφιες που παρουσιαστηκαν εδω delcampe.net περυσι
> 
> Kefallinia.jpg Keffalinia2.jpg


Φίλε Νικόλα σε ευχαριστούμε για τα απίθανα ντοκουμέντα-εικόνες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας για αυτό το λατρεμένο βαπόρι. Να 'σαι καλά και πάντα τέτοια να μας χαρίζεις και εδώ αλλά κα σε όλα τ' άλλα θέματα του φόρουμ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ:

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Strintzis.html#anchor603366

Αναφέρει ότι το 1992, το Κεφαλληνία έκανε (για λίγο υποθέτω) το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Οτράντο!!!

Δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα για αυτό και δεν το πολυπιστεύω. Επειδή όμως αναφέρει σαν πηγή έναν Κεφαλλονίτη, είπα να ρωτήσω για κάθε ενδεχόμενο και εδώ. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό;

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να έχει συμβεί ποτέ αυτό - θα πρέπει να είναι λάθος ενημέρωση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Έτσι πιστεύω και εγώ ή για να είμαι πιο σαφής, είμαι 110 % σίγουρος ότι είναι λάθος η αναφορά. Σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

Μπορώ να σου επιβεβαιώσω,από τα λόγια του τελευταίου του πλοιάρχου επί strintzis lines (που ξέρεις πόσο καλά τον ξέρω Μάρκο) ότι το πλοίο το 92 έκαμε Ιθάκη-Σάμη-Πάτρα (και ίσως έκανε και κανένα μέχρι Νυδρί ή Κέρκυρα)....και αναφερθήκαμε σε αυτό το πλοίο μιας και ηταν ένα από τα αγαπημένα του,και μου διηγήθηκε και ένα συγκινητικό γεγονός που συνέβει κατά την παράδοση του στην Σάμη το 93 στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες...

----------


## Αίνος

Γράφω όσα ξέρω μετά την αποδρομολόγηση από την γραμμή της Πάτρας. 

Η σκάντζα με το παλιό ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ έγινε κάπου ανάμεσα τέλη Ιανουαρίου - αρχές Μαρτίου του 1992, γιατί τις απόκριες θυμάμαι ότι ήταν ήδη στην γραμμή το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Ο καπτα - Γεράσιμος Παξινός μού έχει πει πολύ περιγραφικά ότι στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιο, η άγκυρα σκάλωσε και στην Σάμη και στο Βαθύ και ξεκόλλησε με μεγάλη δυσκολία... Δεν ήθελε να φύγει... Συγκινήθηκα πολύ όταν το άκουσα και συγκινούμαι και τώρα που το ξαναθυμάμαι... 

Ήδη από τα τέλη του 1991 είχε ακουστεί ότι θα το αντικαταστήσει το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και για το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ λεγόταν ότι θα πάει στην γραμμή του Αστακού στην θέση του ΘΙΑΚΙ. Κατά πληροφορίες του καπτά - Μάκη Παξινού και πάλι, τελικά δεν πήγε στον Αστακό, επειδή είχε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση από το ΘΙΑΚΙ και γκαράζ οριακά μεγαλύτερο (70 αντί 60 ΙΧ). Κρίμα από πολλές πλευρές που δεν πήγε Αστακό. Θα αναβάθμιζε πολύ την γραμμή και λόγω ηλικίας θα το είχαμε 8 χρόνια ακόμα (μέχρι το τέλος του 2000). Θα γλίτωνε και την Τανζανία, αν και τελικά μπορεί να μην ήταν το χειρότερο... Αν δεν είχε βρεθεί εκεί μπορεί το 2001 να κατέληγε κατ' ευθείαν σε διαλυτήριο της Τουρκίας, σαν το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ...

Από την σκάτζα με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ μέχρι το καλοκαίρι, είχε δέσει δυτικά από τον δυτικό λιμενοβραχίονα (σήμερα αλιευτικό καταφύγιο). 

Ένα πρωί κατά τις 25 Ιουλίου του 1992 αναχώρησε για Οτράντο με πλοίαρχο τον Ηλία Φραγκισκάτο. Ήταν ναυλωμένο από κάποιο πρακτορείο. Ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να μάθω ποιο και αν ήταν ελληνικό ή ιταλικό. Η γραμμή ήταν Ηγουμενίτσα-Οτράντο. Επίσης δεν έμαθα ποτέ τα ακριβή ωράρια του δρομολογίου και αν στην γραμμή περιλαμβανόταν η Κέρκυρα. Έχω ακούσει και για προσεγγίσεις στην Αυλώνα, δεν το γνωρίζω, όμως δεν φαίνεται απίθανο. Στην πρώτη άφιξη στο Οτράντο, είχαν ετοιμάσει υποδοχή και εγκάινεια, όμως το καράβι έφτασε με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, επειδή λόγω λανθασμένης πορείας, πήγε σε βορειότερο λιμάνι. Από την Σάμη έφυγε με τις επιγραφές Strintzis Lines στα πλάγια, αλλά γύρισε στην Σάμη χωρίς αυτές. Δεν ξέρω αν τις είχε όταν ταξίδευε στο Οτράντο. 

Ανοίγω μία παρένθεση αναφέροντας ότι δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ γιατί η γραμμή του Οτράντο δεν στέριωσε. Η απόσταση είναι στα 2/3 αυτής του Πρίντεζι, οπότε φέρνει πολύ κοντά την Ελλάδα και την Ιταλία, ενώ εκτός από την κλασσική εμπορική κίνηση της Αδριατικής, θα υπήρχε και τοπική τουριστική και από τις δύο πλευρές λόγω των ελληνικών χωριών της περιοχής μεταξύ Οτράντο, Λέτσε και Καλλίπολη.  

Το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ επέστρεψε από το Οτράντο στην Σάμη το μεσημέρι της 5ης Σεπτεμβρίου του 1992, την ημέρα της μεγάλης φωτιάς στο βουνό Αυγό (επάνω από τα χωριά Τζανετάτα, Καταποδάτα, Γριζάτα, Ζερβάτα, Κουλουράτα) και έδεσε στο εσωτερικό του βόριου λιμενοβραχίονα μέχρι την άνοιξη του 1993, οπότε μετακινήθηκε πάλι στην δυτική θέση που ήταν την προηγούμενη χρονιά. 

Όλη την περίοδο που ήταν δεμένο, είχα την χαρά να το βλέπω συνέχεια και να θαυμάζω αχόρταγα τις υπέροχες καμπύλες του! Συνεχώς το βλεφάριζα από την αυλή του σπιτιού στο χωριό που μισοφαινόταν και κάθε φορά που κατέβαινα  στην Σάμη δεν μπορούσα να πάρω το βλέμμα μου από πάνω του. Συγχρόνως όμως, ανησυχούσα πολύ για το μέλλον του και αφού δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε η πληροφορία του Αστακού, έτρεμα ότι θα το χάσουμε σύντομα. Όπερ και εγένετο. Ένα πρωί κατά τις 25 Αυγούστου του 1993, έφυγε από την Σάμη, από το σπίτι του, σφυρίζοντας αποχαιρετιστήρια, παρατεταμένα... Δεν το ξαναείδαμε... Δεν μάς ξαναείδε... Έχουν περάσει 19 χρόνια, αλλά τώρα που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές στενοχωριέμαι πάρα πολύ και δακρύζω...

Δρομολογήθηκε αμέσως και πριν αλλάξει το όνομά του στην γραμμή Λαύριο-Κέα-Κύθνος για λίγο καιρό, και μετά ακολουθεί η γνωστή πενταετής ενδοκυκλαδική συνέχεια.

Εκείνη την περίοδο οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ήταν εντελώς αποκομμένες από την Σύρο και η συγκοινωνία γινόταν μέσω Πειραιά. Η κάλυψη της συγκοινωνίας με την Σύρο ήταν η είδηση της χρονιάς, ιδιαίτερα για την Κύθνο αν θυμάμαι καλά, και είχε περάσει μέχρι και στον αθηναϊκό τύπο. 

Κατά ευτυχή συγκυρία, το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι του στην Ελλάδα, το απαθανάτισε σε πολλές σκηνές η εξαιρετική σειρά "Η αίθουσα του θρόνου". Νομίζω ότι έδεσε 17 Οκτωβρίου του 1998.

Το θέμα της πώλησης στην Τανζανία πρέπει να υπήρχε στην επικαιρότητα από Οκτώβριο-Νοέμβριο του 1998, αλλά είχε σκαλώσει, αν θυμάμαι καλά από έλλειψη ρευστού από πλευράς αγοραστή. Αυτός, Ινδός από την Ζανζιβάρη, είχε έλθει στην Ελλάδα 2-3 φορές για να το δει και να διατηρήσει σε εκκρεμότητα την συμφωνία τραινάροντας. Δυστυχώς η συμφωνία ολοκληρώθηκε και το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ έφυγε από την Ελλάδα τον Μάρτιο του 1999…

Στην Τανζανία ταξίδεψε στην γραμμή Νταρ ες Σαλάμ – Μτουάρα (ένα λιμάνι στην μέση του πουθενά της τροπικής ζούγκλας στα σύνορα με την Μοζαμβίκη). Η γραμμή υπήρχε προς αποφυγή των τροπικών καταιγίδων στους χωματοδρόμους της ζούγκλας. 

Το ατύχημα το έπαθε το 2000 ή το 2001 και πιθανότατα να ήταν σκηνοθετημένο… Τα είχα γράψει στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ τότε (9-2006) και δεν θα επανέλθω γιατί θα συγχιστώ και θα στενοχωρηθώ. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό το καράβι δεν έπρεπε να φύγει από την Ελλάδα. Η συγκυρία σαν να έφερε το ατύχημα ως μοιραίο αποτέλεσμα. Σαν να είχε ψυχή και να μην ήθελε να ζήσει μακριά από την Ελλάδα…

Αν με είχατε διαβάσει τότε στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ, θα θυμάστε την αγωνία μου. Είχα κινήσει γη και ουρανό… Μάταια βέβαια, γνωστό και αναμενόμενο από την αρχή, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μην το κάνω. ¶γχος, μεγάλη σπατάλη προσωπικού χρόνου, και πάρα πολλά προσωπικά έξοδα (φανταστείτε να μιλάω τέταρτα και μισάωρα από το τηλέφωνό μου με πρεσβείες, προξενεία, ελληνικές κοινότητες σε Κένυα, Τανζανία και Μοζαμβίκη)… Είχα βρει μέχρι και Έλληνα ναυτιλιακό μεσίτη στην Τανζανία που είχε άκρες για να το απεγκλωβίσει από την τράπεζα και προσβάσεις σε ναυπηγείο στην Κένυα… Δεν το μετανιώνω. Έπρεπε να το κάνω και το έκανα. Έτσι ένιωθα.

Δεν συνεχίζω τώρα επειδή το κείμενο βγήκε τεράστιο. Θα επανέλθω με δύο δρομολόγια εκτός πορείας για τα οποία έχω ακούσει. 

Στο μεταξύ, αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο για το Οτράντο, θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον να το μάθουμε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα σου και καλωσήρθες!

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα μας αναφέρεις. Άρα, όντως ταξίδεψε για Οντράντο!!! Δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ κάτι για αυτό. Κάθε άλλη ιστορία σχετικά με το Κεφαλληνία και την ακτοπλοϊα της Κεφαλλονιάς και της Ιθάκης από τα ωραία παλιά χρόνια, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτη  :Smile:

----------


## ithakos

Καλημέρα και απο μένα..εδώ το Κεφαλληνία στο Βαθύ της Ιθάκης.....
Θέλω να πω ότι όταν το Κεφαλληνία έφυγε για Τανζανία ξεκίνησε ολόκληρο κίνημα προκειμένου να το φέρουν πιίσω έστω και για πλωτό μουσείο....θυμάμαι τον εξαιρετικό πλοίαρχο μας cpt.Μιχάλη Παρίση που προσφέρθηκε αφιλικερδώς να το πλοιαρχήσει και να το γυρίσει πίσω....δυστυχώς δεν βρήκε ανταπόκριση.Αξίζει να τον ευχαριστήσουμε και εμείς από το forum μας.
1990 ithaki 69.80.JPG

----------


## despo

Τελικά ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδώ που ξέρουν περισσότερα, οπότε μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αινος και μαλλον Γερασιμε, εφοσον εσυ εγραφες στο "Ε" για το βαπορι, ειλικρινα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την ομορφη, πηγαια και συναισθηματικη αφηγηση για το μικρο ομορφο βαπορακι. Αν και το ειχα ταξιδεψει, ημουν μωρο και ειλικρινα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα απο αυτο. Θα ηθελα αν μπορεις να μας περιγραψεις το εσωτερικο του και τη διαταξη των χωρων του. 

Απ' οτι μπορω να καταλαβω στο Κεφαλληνια το πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων, που ειχε την ομορφη σκεπαστη περατζαδα και κατεληγε στην προσβασιμη πλωρη, πρεπει μεχρι καποιο σημειο να ηταν ο "αερας" του γκαραζ, για να παιρνει φορτηγα. Μετα απο καποιο σημειο πρεπει να σταματουσε ο "αερας" αυτος και να ξεκινουσε, πλωρα απο την ξυλινη πορτα που βλεπουμε στις φωτογραφιες, ενα πλωριο σαλονι ή εν πασει περιπτωση ενας κοινοχρηστος χωρος ο οποιο ειχε και τα πολλα ομορφα και μικρα πραθυρακια στον καθρεφτη με θεα την πλωρη. Το γκαραζ σε αυτο το σημειο πρεπει να ειχε υψος μονο για ιχ, κατω απο αυτον το χωρο.  
Σε αυτο το link: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1221940872 το υπεροχο κολαζ που ανεβασε προ τετραετιας (πως περνανε τα χρονια) ο φιλος vinman μαλλον επιβεβαιωνει τα παραπανω βλεποντας τη φωτογραφια του γκαραζ. 

Το δευτερο ντεκ του πλοιου παλι περιμετρικα ειχε περατζαδα. Πλωρα ηταν η πανεμορφη στρογγυλη γεφυρα με μπαλκονακι γυρω της και πισω της ενας μεγαλος κοινοχρηστος χωρος με μεγαλα παραθυρα. Πρυμα απο αυτο το χωρο ηταν το μεγαλο εξωτερικο ντεκ του πλοιου, ειτε με τεντα ειτε χωρις. Καπου εδω τελειωνε και το βαπορι που σε καλοκαιρινη διαμορφωση πρεπει να επαιρνε ανετα 600 ατομα... Ετσι αντιλαμβανομαι τους χωρους του βλεποντας το απ'εξω. Αν θυμασαι πιο πολλες λεπτομερεις οπως αν υπηρχαν καναπεδες, πολυθρονες ή αεροπορικες θα ηταν μεγαλη μου, και ελπιζω μας, χαρα να μας περιγραψεις. 

ΥΓ1: Τα πλωρια παραθυρα στον καθρεφτη στα ενδοκυκλαδικα ηταν σφραγισμενα γιατι οι θαλασσες αυτες για ενα μικρο βαπορακι δεν αστειευονταν...

ΥΓ2: Ασχετο. Τωρα που η εταιρεια Στριντζη ειναι εκτος παιχνιδιου μπορειτε να πιεσετε να μπει στο Πατρα-Σαμη το Ιονις; Ειναι το μονο ομορφο, ανθρωποκεντρικο και καραβολατρικο βαπορι που απεμεινε. Ας συνεχισουμε στο θεμα του πλοιου τη συζητηση, απλα το γραφω εδω για να το δεις...

ΥΓ3: Μαρκο ειχες ανεβασει μια υπεροχη φωτογραφια απο τη Σαμη με το βαπορι στα τελευταια του χρονια στη γραμμη, με τις μπαντες να εχουν γραμμενο το Strintzis Lines... Αν θες βαλ'την ξανα.

ΥΓ4: Στα ενδοκυκλαδικα υπηρξε ποτε πορτοκαλι;

----------


## Appia_1978

Διονύση, 

πιστεύω, ότι σε παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες το γκαράζ δεν ήταν όλο σκεπαστό. Εννοώ, πως πίσω άνοιγε, όπως στο Άγιος Γεράσιμος. Μετέπειτα, όταν πια το ταξιδέψαμε οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, το κλείσανε.
Ευχαριστώ που μου ανέφερες πως λείπει η φωτογραφία! Μόλις πάω σπίτι (σε καμιά εβδομάδα) θα την ανεβάσω  :Smile: 

Γιώργο,

τον ευχαριστούμε όλοι μας και κρίμα που δεν πέτυχε η προσπάθεια ...

----------


## ιθακη

> Διονύση, 
> 
> πιστεύω, ότι σε παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες το γκαράζ δεν ήταν όλο σκεπαστό. Εννοώ, πως πίσω άνοιγε, όπως στο Άγιος Γεράσιμος. Μετέπειτα, όταν πια το ταξιδέψαμε οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, το κλείσανε.
> Ευχαριστώ που μου ανέφερες πως λείπει η φωτογραφία! Μόλις πάω σπίτι (σε καμιά εβδομάδα) θα την ανεβάσω 
> 
> Γιώργο,
> 
> τον ευχαριστούμε όλοι μας και κρίμα που δεν πέτυχε η προσπάθεια ...


Καλά ρε Μάρκο,δεν θυμάσαι τις φωτό που βάζεις???? Έχει απόλυτο δίκαιο ο Νιόνιος, πρίν πολύ καιρό μας είχες δίξει δύο φωτό του πλοίου στο Φισκάρδο (δεν θυμάμαι χρονολογία) στην οποία δεύτερη που φαίνεται μόνο η πρύμη είναι "κάμπριο".....


*Και για να σου φρεσκάρο την μνήμη, οι δύο φωτό είναι αυτές*.....

από εδή η πλώρη
kefalinia at fiskardo.jpg

και εδώ η πρύμνη που τον καιρό εκείνο ήταν ανοιχτή.....
kefalinia at fiskardo2.JPG 


Να λέτε πάλι καλά που πάντα κάνω c(L)opyright  στις φωτό του Μάρκου, σαν backup.....χαχαχαχα :Surprised:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν εννοω αυτες τις πανεμορφες απο το Φισκαρδο που τις ειχε ανεβασει και ο Roi, εννοω μια στη Σαμη με τα σινιαλα Strintzis Lines γραμμενα στις μπαντες. Πρεπει να ηταν φωτογραφια απο το 1990 και μετα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, έχουμε και άλλες μπίζνες να ασχοληθούμε  :Very Happy:  Όχι, σοβαρά, πάλι καλά που κρατάς σημειώσεις. 
Νιόνιο, θυμάμαι τη φωτογραφία που λες. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα την ξανανεβάσω. Θύμισέ μου το, εάν το ξεχάσω!

----------


## Αίνος

Σάς ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. 
Διονύση, νομίζω ότι γνωριζόμαστε από γνωστή σελίδα του facebook. Αν είσαι εσύ, έχουμε μιλήσει πολλές φορές, ειδικά με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις και γενικά συμφωνούμε και καταλαβαινόμαστε. 
Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση της απάντησης, αλλά επειδή κάθε φορά έχω πολλά να γράφω, πρέπει να έχω χρόνο. 
Τότε που ταξίδευα με το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ήμουν μικρός και δεν έχω μνήμες της διάταξης των χώρων. Από ότι βλέπω Διονύση, τα ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα. Θυμάμαι πάντως ένα απλωτό σαλόνι, πολύ ζεστό, με πολυθρόνες και καναπέδες σε χρώμα ανοιχτό καφέ προς σκούρο πορτοκαλί, με παράθυρα γύρω-γύρω. Θα πρέπει να ήταν στο μπροστινό μέρος του πρώτου καταστρώματος και να έβλεπε προς τα πλώρια παράθυρα (αυτά που έκλεισαν στις Κυκλάδες). Πιθανολογώ ότι ήταν η τραπεζαρία. 
Υπήρχε επίσης ένα μικρό σαλονάκι που επικοινωνούσε με το προηγούμενο και ήταν μάλλον πίσω-πλάι του προηγουμένου. Μέχρι το 1/3 του ύψους ήταν κλεισμένο με πάγκο-πάσο και πιο πάνω με πλατειά διαφανή τζάμια. Είχε πολυθρόνες και καναπέδες σε χρώμα πράσινο-χακί, που μού θύμιζαν επίπλωση παλιού συμβολαιογραφείου. Συνήθως το έβρισκα κλειστό και στενοχωριόμουν. Ίσως να ήταν ρεσεψιόν, ή σαλόνι που άνοιγε σε καιρό μεγάλης κίνησης, ή χώρος για το πλήρωμα. 
Θυμάμαι επίσης το σαλόνι με καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου ή λεωφορείου. Πρέπει να ήταν ή προς το μέσο του μήκους του καραβιού κάτω ή στο δεύτερο επίπεδο πλώρα. Ήταν μεγάλο, φωτεινό και όλο γεμάτο με πολλές σειρές τέτοιων καθισμάτων. Τα περισσότερα είχαν υφασμάτινη επένδυση. Κάποια είχαν πλαστικοποιημένη δερματίνη με βαθιές ραφές που προκαλούσαν σχέδια στην επιφάνεια και τα προτιμούσα γιατί μου άρεσε να επεξεργάζομαι τις ραφές με τα δάχτυλά μου. Στο μπροστινό μέρος είχε ξύλινο πάσο και τηλεόραση τοποθετημένη ψηλά, μέσα σε ξύλινη θήκη στερεωμένη στην οροφή.
Όλοι οι χώροι ήταν ντυμένοι με ξύλο, πολύ ζεστοί, αρχοντικοί και μού δημιουργούσαν μία αίσθηση γλυκιάς οικειότητας (σαν στο σπίτι μου).
Τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ήταν η απόλυτη ευτυχία του καραβολάτρη!
Στο πρώτο επίπεδο θυμάμαι τις υπέροχες πλαϊνές περατζάδες που ήταν σκεπαστές και σκιερές, σκαλισμένες στα πλευρά του καραβιού. Για τα παιδικά μου μάτια ήταν σαν μαγικές εικόνες από κόσμο παραμυθιού! Οι κουπαστές και το δάπεδό τους ντυμένο με ξύλο και, λόγω της καμπυλότητας του σκαριού, ήταν κατηφορικές-ανηφορικές πλώρα-πρύμα και βαθουλωτές στο μέσο. 
Στο επόμενο επίπεδο θυμάμαι αμυδρά το ανοιχτό ηλιόλουστο κατάστρωμα προς την πρύμη. Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα ήταν για μένα το καταπληκτικό ημικυκλικό μπαλκονάκι γύρω από την μοναδικού σχεδιασμού ημικυκλική γέφυρα! Θέα στην γέφυρα, στο επίσης ξύλινο κατάστρωμα της αριστοτεχνικά σχεδιασμένης πλώρης και στο τοπίο. Αυτά βέβαια τα έβλεπα όταν με σήκωναν αγκαλιά. Έβγαζα τότε από τις τσέπες μου αυτοκινητάκια που πάντα είχα μαζί μου (οργανωμένος από μικρός), και τα κινούσα επάνω στην ξύλινη κουπαστή. Η κουπαστή ήταν για τα αυτοκινητάκια σαν δρόμος επάνω σε φράγμα ή σε άγριο τοπίο με γκρεμό δεξιά-αριστερά (όπως στον ισθμό της Ιθάκης)… 
Τέτοιες εικόνες, τρυφερές ευτράπελες και χαρακτηριστικές, έχω πάρα πολλές από το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ! Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να γράψω τα απομνημονεύματά μου.
Αν κάποιος έχει τα σχέδια, θα ήταν πολύ καλό ντοκουμέντο. Ή έστω αν κάποιος παλιότερος θυμάται καλά την χωροταξία.
Την δεκαετία του ’60 η πλώρη δεν ήταν χτισμένη μέχρι την άκρη, αλλά πιθανολογώ ότι το κατάστρωμα θα πρέπει να πήγαινε μέχρι την άκρη και έλειπε μόνο η υπερκατασκευή. Δεν πιστεύω ότι το γκαράζ ήταν ανοιχτό, έστω και κατ’ αυτό το πολύ μικρό μήκος. Υπάρχει μία πανοραμική φωτογραφία της Σάμης από την δεκαετία του ’60 με την πλώρη άχτιστη. Θα προσπαθήσω να την ανεβάσω αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι επειδή δεν έχω μεγάλη ευχέρεια με την τεχνολογία. Πάντως, είχε δημοσιευθεί και στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ τον Ιούλιο του 2004, ένα μήνα μετά από όταν ως αναγνώστης είχα φέρει στην επιφάνεια το θέμα της Τανζανίας (δεν πρόκειται για διαφήμιση, αλλά για διευκόλυνση των ενδιαφερομένων προς αναζήτηση της φωτογραφίας, άλλως τε δεν έχω κανένα έννομο ούτε οικονομικό συμφέρον). Με άχτιστη πλώρη εμφανίζεται το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ και στην ταινία «Ο άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλειές» με τον Γιώργο Κωνσταντίνου, στην πρώτη ή η δεύτερη σκηνή (μάλλον στο ναυπηγείο του Περάματος). Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η ταινία είναι του 1966, δηλαδή το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ήταν ενός έτους. Η μικρή μετασκευή του χτισίματος της πρύμης πρέπει να έγινε μέσα στην δεκαετία του ’70, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα συγκεκριμένο. Πάντως η πρύμη έγινε καταπληκτική και το νέο σχέδιο ταίριαξε απόλυτα με τις υπέροχες γραμμές του πλοίου.
Ως προς το Οτράντο, αν έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση στον καπτά-Ηλία Φραγκισκάτο, θα μπορούσαν να λυθούν όλες οι απορίες αφού αυτός το καπετάνευε. Έχω χρόνια να τον δω. 
Στις Κυκλάδες και στην Τανζανία ήταν πάντα μπλε. Νομίζω ότι βάφτηκε μπλε το 1979, όταν ιδρύθηκε η Κοινοπραξίας IonianLines. Ίσως και παλιότερα. 
Ως προς το ΙΟΝΙΣ στην Σάμη Διονύση, έχω ξεκινήσει να κάνω κινήσεις από τα μέσα Οκτωβρίου, δηλαδή πριν τα γεγονότα, ήδη από όταν ανακοινώθηκε η επικείμενη κάλυψη της γραμμής από την IonianFerries. Ως μεμονωμένος ιδιώτης βέβαια, όπως και για το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ, αλλά θα κάνω και πάλι ότι μπορώ. Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι θα πετύχει και επίσης ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη. Όσοι ενδιαφερόμενοι, ας επικοινωνήσουν με την Κοινοπραξία, ας μιλήσουν σε πράκτορες ή ότι άλλο σκεφτούν…
Τα ταξίδια του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ εκτός πορείας, πάλι έμειναν για άλλη φορά… Αναμείνατε.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη μεγαλη και λεπτομερη απαντηση. Πολυ χρησιμες και ομορφες οι περιγραφες. Ειναι μαγικο πως ενα τοσο μικρο σκαρι καταφερνε να εχει τοσα σημεια με προσωπικοτητα. Περατζαδες σε δυο επιπεδα, εξωτερικα καταστρωματα, προσβασιμη πλωρη, μπαλκονι γυρω απο τη γεφυρα και μεσα σε ολα αυτα να το εχουν σχεδιαση χαμηλο και απεριττο, με το γκαραζ φορτηγων να φτανει μεχρι ενος σημειου στο πρωτο ντεκ επιβατων... Ετσι στερουταν λιγο χωριτηκοτας φορτηγων αλλα κερδιζε ενα ντεκ ολοκληρο λιγοτερο υψος πραγμα υπερχρησιμο για να παραμεινει χαμηλα το κεντρο βαρους του. Θα ηθελα να μαθω εμπειριες και απο καποιον που το ταξιδεψε στο Αιγαιο με καιρο, θα εχει πολλα να πει.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παραθέτω ξανά τη φωτογραφία που χάθηκε. Για όλους εσάς, καλοί μου φίλοι:

Kefallinia.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια πραγματικα υπεροχη φωτογραφια. Πεντακαθαρη και απο γωνια που το ομορφαινει ακομα πιο πολυ. Να 'σαι καλα Μαρκο!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ Νιόνιο  :Smile:  
Αναρωτιέμαι, αυτά που φαίνονται είναι γρατζουνιές πάνω στο αρνητικό ή η αντανάκλαση της θάλασσας ...;  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Παραθέτω ξανά τη φωτογραφία που χάθηκε. Για όλους εσάς, καλοί μου φίλοι:
> 
> Kefallinia.jpg



χαχα, κι αυτή τη έχω κάνει c(L)opyrght.....

----------


## ithakos

Ακριβώς όπως το θυμάμαι...να είσαι καλά Μάρκο...

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, μεγάλη μου ευχαρίστηση  :Smile:  Κρίμα που δεν έχω και άλλες να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ... Τόσα ταξίδια μαζί του και μόνο μία φωτογραφία ...

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0020020 despo.jpgΕδώ το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο λίγο προτού αλλάξει όνομα, σημαία και μας αποχαιρετήσει για πάντα ...

----------


## MesogeiosG

> PHOTO 0020020 despo.jpgΕδώ το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο λίγο προτού αλλάξει όνομα, σημαία και μας αποχαιρετήσει για πάντα ...


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία... Με παραπέμπει σε τρελές φάσεις στη Πάτρα, στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80... Με τον καπετάν Σπύρο Ραδίτσα να προσπαθεί να αποπλεύσει από τη γωνία της Αγ. Νικολάου (πώς λέγεται, δεξιά όπως κοιτάμε το μώλο????)  και το "Κεφαλληνία" να είναι "κολημμένο" δίπλα του, 9 το βράδυ, ακριβώς στη διπλανή δέστρα... και να προσπαθούμε, επειδή δεν βρίσκαμε τον πλοίαρχο, ΜΟΝΟ με κάβους να κάνουμε μια θέση δεξίά το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ για να αποπλεύσει το ΑΤΛΑΣ IV!!!

...Ας μην μιλήσω για τις αξέχαστες εποχές που ο καπετάν Λεωνίδας Καλλιδώνης, πρωην πλοίαρχος του (πρώτου) ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, έσκιζε θριαμβευτικά τα νερά των Κυκλάδων...

----------


## voula

είχε παροπλιστεί στη σάμη της κεφαλλονιάς,με σκοπό την πώληση!


> Το καλοκαιρι του 1992 ηταν στη γραμμη το Επτανησος,δεν ξερω αν εκανε δρομολογια και το Κεφαλληνια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω ενα μεγαλο δρομολογιο του πλοιου *Κεφαλληνια* απο τις 16 Οκτωβριου 1965 απο την Πατρα μεχρι το Βρινδησιον. Απο την Πελοποννησο των Πατρων.

19651016 Κεφαλληνια.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτη η καρτ ποσταλ που βρηκα στο www.delcample.net ειναι ποιηση...  Και να σκεφτουμε την αθλια κατασταση στην οποια κατεληξε το πλοιο στην Τανζανια...

Κεφαλληνια.jpg

_Που, που πηγατε
παλιες ωραιες, χρυσες μερες της νιοτης μου..._


Μαζι και δυο καταχωρησεις απο την _Πελοποννησο_ Πατρων της 18ης Αυγουστου 1966 και τον _Εθνικο Κηρυκα_ Πατρων της 17ης Δεκεμβριου 1974.

19660818 Kefallinia Ag Gerasimos.jpg19741217 Kefallinia Ethn Khr.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Κυριε Νίκο, πάντα οι ανακαλύψεις σας αποτελούν ιστορικά ευρήματα......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994

_1994 EXPRESS PAROS.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μυθικη φωτογραφια, ειναι και η συγκριση με το Ροδανθη διπλα του...

----------


## Takerman

Στην Πάρο το 1994 παρέα με τον Ποσειδώνα.

ex paros 1994.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τωρα τι τα θες και τα βαζεις αυτα; Νομιζεις μας κανεις καλο;  :Playful: 

Τι ομορφες εποχες, ποσα βαπορια με ιδιαιτεροτητες;

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανες φωτογραφίες και οι δύο! Και όπως λέει ο Cpt Νιόνιος τότε υπήρχαν σκαριά από διαφορετικές ναυπηγικές σχολές, με ποικιλία από καμπύλες και αναλογίες.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φωτογραφιες που ανεβηκαν τις τελευταιες μερες στην ομαδα του facebook "ΤΑ ΘΡΥΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ". 

Στην πρωτη βρισκομαστε πρυμα και δεξια με το πανεμορφο σκαρι του Ιονιου να διαπλεει ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα στενα που μπορει να απολαυσει καραβολατρης και γενικοτερα επιβατης, αυτο μεταξυ Κεφαλονιας και Ιθακης. Το βαπορι εχει κατευθυνση προς νοτια και μαλλον παει προς Σαμη, ενω διακρινεται η νησιδα Αστερις ή Δασκαλιο κοντα στο Φισκαρδο.

Kefallinia_1972_Patrikios.jpg

Στη δευτερη μαλλον μολις εχει αναχωρησει απο τη Σαμη για Πατρα πρωι, γι'αυτο το φως του ηλιου ειναι εντονο αλλα πλαγιαστο και μπροστα φαινεται η Ιθακη. Απολαυστικο στιγμιοτυπο στη δεξια πανω σκεπαστη περατζαδα, στο ντεκ της γεφυρας.

Kefallinia_1975_Pasxa_Patrikios_m.jpg

Ολες οι φωτογραφιες ανοικουν στον Παν. Στ. Πατρίκιο . Ανεβηκαν απο το χρηστη Theodora Patrikiou.

ΥΓ: Μαρκο ειδικα εσυ, ελπιζω να ταξιδεψες με τη θεαση τους...

----------


## ιθακη

Nιόνιο, κάποιες λίγες, αχνές μνήμες, έχω κι εγώ από αυτό το κουβερτομένο κατάστρωμα, δυστυχώς!!!!!

και λέω δυστυχώς, γιατί αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω την ηλικία μου, ......... τα -άντα μου μέσα!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συλλογή φωτογραφιών της σελίδας και με αρκετές "δικές μας"... 
Εμένα μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα η παρακάτω που δείχνει και το ΑΓ.ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ

1375252_561766773878439_508407135_n.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες και νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες! Ταξίδεψα, ταξίδεψα αλλά μικρός  :Wink:  Μη με κάνεις και τόσο μεγάλο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ερνεστος

Untitd-1.jpgψαχνοντας στο αρχειο μου φωτο του επτανησος για το φιλο capten4 βρηκα τα κότερα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φωτια το θεμα, φωτιααα!!! Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου και αναμενουμε οτιδηποτε στο θεμα των ομορφων Γαλλιδων Επτανησος-Δηλος ...

----------


## ιθακη

Όμορφη φωτό, ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Untitd-1.jpgψαχνοντας στο αρχειο μου φωτο του επτανησος για το φιλο capten4 βρηκα τα κότερα


 Mαζί κ το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ. Ποιά χρονιά είναι η φωτό;

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το θέμα έχει την τιμητική του τις τελευταίες μέρες να ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ... στα "φιόρδ"!

kefalinia v1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια κατ ποσταλ του *Κεφαλληνια*

Κεφ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια του πλοίου ως ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ στο Θιάκι, ασυνήθιστα παραμελημένο για τα δεδομένα του Στρίντζη.

P1010018.jpg
Συλλογή Στ.Πεταλά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη φωτο ενος ιστορικου και πανεμορφου ελληνικου πλοιου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ_ και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_ στην Σάμη, από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι.

KEFALINIA.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφερθώ στο τέλος του πλοίου, στο Νταρ Ες Σαλάαμ της Τανζανίας. Σε συζήτηση που είχα με Τανζανό πλοίαρχο - πλοιοκτήτη ο οποίος είχε έρθει πριν λίγα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα για την αγορά - παραλαβή παλιάς μας παντόφλας (η οποία σήμερα δουλεύει ανάμεσα Ζανζιβάρης και Νταρ Ες Σαλάαμ), με είχε διαβεβαιώσει ότι το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ είχε διαλυθεί επιτόπου στην παραλία του Νταρ Ες Σαλάαμ όπου και είχε εγκαταλειφθεί, και άρα δεν βυθίστηκε ώστε να αποτελέσει υποθαλάσσιο θέαμα τεχνητό ύφαλο για δύτες. Φυσικά, μου είχε ακόμα επιβεβαιώσει ότι η αιτία παροπλισμού και εγκατάλειψης του, ήταν η εισροή υδάτων στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου από τις εξαγωγές του, και η -μετά από αυτό το γεγονός- μη συμφέρουσα αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς και επαναδραστηριοποίηση του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η Ελλαδα που χασαμε και εγινε και αυτη σαν το OASIS OF THE SEAS

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! 
Σχεδόν απίστευτο, το πόσο άλλαξε η Σάμη τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες (και όχι πάντα προς το καλύτερο ...).

----------


## Appia_1978

Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες  :Wink: 

Kefallinia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ όταν ήταν ντυμενο στα λευκά!
old_samh.jpg
Από την ιστοσελίδα eΚεφαλονια όπου αναφέρει "_...η φωτογραφία του Παναγή Πατρίκιου που δείχνει τη Σάμη πριν πολλές  δεκαετίες. Συγκεκριμένα, η φωτογραφία είναι βγαλμένη τον Αύγουστο του  1972. Το λεωφορείο του κτελ περιμένει το θρυλικό καράβι «Άγιος  Γεράσιμος» για να επιβιβαστεί για το …μεγάλο ταξίδι!"_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η κορη του εχει ανεβασει παμπολλες φωτογραφιες απο το αρχειο του πατερα της σε ομαδες του facebook που αφορουν την Κεφαλονια.

Πολλες ειναι απο στιγμιοτυπα ταξιδιων πανω απο τα καταστρωματα του βαποριου και συνηθως καλοτραβηγμενες. Ανεκτιμητο το αρχειο αυτου του ανθρωπου...

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

15589527_682530691921841_2353642419619591055_n.jpgΤο ''ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ'' στο Φισκάρδο-ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ
1971 (Φωτογραφία Παν. Στ. Πατρίκιου)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/karabiakefallonias/?ref=bookmarks

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία εκπληκτική φωτογραφία από την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του πλοίου το τόσο μακρινό _1965_ στο ναυπηγείο _Θεόδωρου Ζέρβα_ στο Πέραμα, δίπλα ακριβώς στην γερμανική σκάλα από την πλευρά του Πειραιά. Να σημειωθεί ότι το ναυπηγείο (τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά) έχει παραμείνει όπως το βλέπουμε μέχρι και τις ημέρες μας. Το κτίσμα αριστερά παραμένει αναλλοίωτο, υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα το πλαίσιο της ταμπέλας χωρίς όμως τα γράμματα της επωνυμίας.

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το facebook και ανήκει στο αρχείο του κ. _Ηλία Φραγκλή_.

from facebook_Fragkis Ilias.jpg

.

----------


## npapad

Παλιά καρτ ποστάλ από τη Σάμη Κεφαλονιάς με την αναχώρηση του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ.
sami1.jpg

----------

